# HR20-100: Next Look - Discussion



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Discussion for the HR20-100 - "Next Look"
Review Thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83811


----------



## BillN96 (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you Earl for opening the HR20-100 and answering some questions about this unit. I just got the silver model yesturday as a replacement for a HR20-700 paperweight. The 100 seems to respond much faster than the 700.

The one thing I have noticed is when I push the Guide button on the remote it goes to the Catagories first and then the Guide. I tried the fix used on the 700 but that does not seem to work. Is there way to get the guide come up first when you push the Guide button on the HR20-100?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BillN96 said:


> Thank you Earl for opening the HR20-100 and answering some questions about this unit. I just got the silver model yesturday as a replacement for a HR20-700 paperweight. The 100 seems to respond much faster than the 700.
> 
> The one thing I have noticed is when I push the Guide button on the remote it goes to the Catagories first and then the Guide. I tried the fix used on the 700 but that does not seem to work. Is there way to get the guide come up first when you push the Guide button on the HR20-100?


You have a "silver" HR20-100? 
I knew they where working on that... but I didn't know those where already going out...

Anyway... No, the HR20-100 is not upto date on the same featurs as the HR20-700... It is going to be a little while till the software updates start to hit the HR20-100, but they will be there and the two units will be functionally identical.


----------



## mbhelfman (Feb 24, 2007)

So the HR20-100 comes in Silver and Black?


----------



## mbhelfman (Feb 24, 2007)

Also, I wonder how we can go about getting the Black one. My whole entertainment center is black (Onkyo) and the silver HR20-700 sticks out. What I am thinking is upgrading my H20 from my bedroom and getting the black one for my living room. Will D* allow you to specify which model you want, or is it just luck of the draw since the functionality of this unit is identical?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mbhelfman said:


> Also, I wonder how we can go about getting the Black one. My whole entertainment center is black (Onkyo) and the silver HR20-700 sticks out. What I am thinking is upgrading my H20 from my bedroom and getting the black one for my living room. Will D* allow you to specify which model you want, or is it just luck of the draw since the functionality of this unit is identical?


From what I know...
Luck of the draw, until hit hits the retail chains...


----------



## mbhelfman (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank Earl. I will wait. I have a feeling retail might be the only way to get one 100% and then your paying $300. I doubt D* will give customers the choice, it makes it more difficult for them to track inventory.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

So since you now have one - what about VHF channels 2 and 3??


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

texasbrit said:


> So since you now have one - what about VHF channels 2 and 3??


I can only test WBBM-DT on VHF-3... and no, it doesn't work.
But I have no way to tell if it is because of the unit, or my distance.

As my HR10-250 didn't want to start up last night, so I couldn't use it as a reference to make sure I am still receiving the signal from the Hancock.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl once the updates catch up to -700 will the always be the same and get the updates at the same time?


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

I wonder if those of us who are currently leasing an HR20-700S would be able to convince D* to let us trade it in for leasing an HR20-100B (to better color coordinate with out other A/V components). (Or, even for a small fee.)

I'll bet they wouldn't do it yet as they are so new, but later on once the HR20-100[S|B] has been out for a while, maybe they would... I'd probably rather wait, anyway just to monitor the boards and ensure that the HR20-100[S|B] is as reliable as the HR20-700 I have right now. However, I'd really rather have glossy black than silver in my A/V cabinet. As a matter of fact, I've grown to like the HR20 so much that I'm considering retiring my HDVR2 and HR10-250 and going to Best Buy to purchase two more HR20s (which I'll probably get in black, anyway).

Also, Earl, do you know if the source code base for the HR20-700 (Pace) and the HR20-100 (RCA) products will be shared? (or, at least partially shared, in order to minimize any potential for the introduction of problems inherit to one or the other system.)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My big question is about heat dissipation and noise. Looking at the pictures it looks like it's engineered for better heat dissipation, which means less need for fan operation, hopefully less noise. The drive is different as well. Technically 20GB more unformatted capacity but I would guess that MAYBE equates to 1/2 hour extra HD unless it all gets put into the "dark partition" for future VOD. 

I'm not expecting scientific measurements but can anyone comment about the overall noise level? I have a USB fan on my -700 now but before I did that it was pretty obvious that the hard drive noise was going to keep this one out of my bedroom. Is the drive noise less obvious without all the venting up top? 

Still very happy with my HR20-700, so much so that I wish I had an HR20 for the bedroom. If the HR20-100 is quieter, I may get my wish.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> Earl once the updates catch up to -700 will the always be the same and get the updates at the same time?


They may not be same day releases, but they are going to be relatively close.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BillyT2002 said:


> I wonder if those of us who are currently leasing an HR20-700S would be able to convince D* to let us trade it in for leasing an HR20-100B (to better color coordinate with out other A/V components). (Or, even for a small fee.)


That is probably going to be a case by case thing... But there is going to be no "color" swap program on DTVs side of thing



BillyT2002 said:


> Also, Earl, do you know if the source code base for the HR20-700 (Pace) and the HR20-100 (RCA) products will be shared? (or, at least partially shared, in order to minimize any potential for the introduction of problems inherit to one or the other system.)


It is going to be very similar to how the R15 enviornment is...
They share a LOT of code between the models, but because of the differences there are somethings that will need to be individually changed...


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

I would say mine is a bit quieter and running a lot cooler 98 Degrees every time I checked it and I never put it in stand by.

There are larger feet on it, feel a lot softer, I would assume they are picking up more of the vibration and noise.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They may not be same day releases, but they are going to be relatively close.


Thanks Earl. As long as they keep the software the same I am good. I plan on getting 2 more HR20's and if they are -100's I don't want to be dealing with 2 different units with different problems or they do different things. If I have to deal with it I will but I would like if I didn't have to.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

lewgar said:


> I would say mine is a bit quieter and running a lot cooler 98 Degrees every time I checked it and I never put it in stand by.
> 
> There are larger feet on it, feel a lot softer, I would assume they are picking up more of the vibration and noise.


The temp readings may not be apples to apples, it may just mean the temp sensor is placed further from the hard drive. But it's still good to know. What about the hard drive grinding? I could hear that from about 5 feet away with the -700 in an open cabinet.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is going to be very similar to how the R15 enviornment is...
> They share a LOT of code between the models, but because of the differences there are somethings that will need to be individually changed...


Thanks for the information. I would imagine there would be microcode and device driver code differences between the different boxes (especially because they have different manufacturers, but I'd venture to guess that most of the high-level code (UI, trick play, record a program, etc) will be shared. That would be the ideal approach.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

in your picture the ''new eye is a solid ring and looks brighter than the hr 700, so which eye do you think looks cooler? also i like the way they put the vents i think that would keep it somewhat cooler than the hr20, what do you think?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

celticpride said:


> in your picture the ''new eye is a solid ring and looks brighter than the hr 700, so which eye do you think looks cooler? also i like the way they put the vents i think that would keep it somewhat cooler than the hr20, what do you think?


I think the new one looks "cooler"... It is a SMOOTH, almost blended look.
It is brighter then the -700. Not drastically, but it is...


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

Haven't heard anything noise from this box, even sitting right next to it with the TV off. In my opinion quieter than the -700 it replaced by a long shot. But then again, maybe i had a bad -700....


----------



## lance30276 (Mar 19, 2007)

lamontcranston said:


> The temp readings may not be apples to apples, it may just mean the temp sensor is placed further from the hard drive. But it's still good to know. What about the hard drive grinding? I could hear that from about 5 feet away with the -700 in an open cabinet.


Just curious, what should the temp run on a HR20-700?
After last nite's update I noticed mine at 128 degress, before the
update 120-122 most of the time.

BTW: My first ever post!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is brighter then the -700. Not drastically, but it is...


Golly. I guess they're going to suggest people use it as a reading lamp or headlight?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lance30276 said:


> Just curious, what should the temp run on a HR20-700?
> After last nite's update I noticed mine at 128 degress, before the
> update 120-122 most of the time.
> 
> BTW: My first ever post!


Welcome..
And for the -700 model; Upper 120's is the normal (around 127)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

lance30276 said:


> Just curious, what should the temp run on a HR20-700?
> After last nite's update I noticed mine at 128 degress, before the
> update 120-122 most of the time.
> 
> BTW: My first ever post!


Welcome to the forum!

HR20-700's run at 120-128 degrees in normal use. At 127-128 degrees the internal fan kicks in. You're still doing fine.

(Dang, Earl beat me again)


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

Earl, do you think if I ask them nicely enough they will contract out a manufacturer to get me a silver or gold model with a flat (non-circular) red, Cylon toaster eye moving back and forth horizontally, that'd be great. I'd pay them $2000 to purchase a Cylon model...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BillyT2002 said:


> Earl, do you think if I ask them nicely enough they will contract out a manufacturer to get me a black silver model with a flat (non-circular) red, Cylon toaster eye moving back and forth horizontally, that'd be great. I'd pay them $2000 to purchase a Cylon model...


Actually... I have kind of found it funny... that days after the XBOX360 was out... they had mods to change the LCDs...

I am surprised no one has done it yet for these units.

And "2nd" DirecTV is a MAJOR sponsor on SCI-FI and specifically BSG..
That would be an AWSOME marketting campaign and "Special eddition" unit.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lamontcranston said:


> The temp readings may not be apples to apples, it may just mean the temp sensor is placed further from the hard drive.


The temperature readings are thought to come from the hard drive itself, so it is likely that they have recognized the error of their ways in running the drives so near the limit.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am surprised no one has done it yet for these units.


Because a substantial majority of the HR20s are leased and "enhancing" not an option? This is one major disadvantage to the leasing option.

Given that refurbishing is the standard method of repair, investing in such goodies might not be such a good idea unless you come up with a complete clip-in panel.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

For us nontechies on board here, is there any FUNCTIONAL difference betwen the two models?


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

Any word on the second ethernet port? Why would a DVR need 2? I think it has great potential, but before I get my hopes up, what do they have in mind for the second ethernet port?

Why can't DirecTV stick with one power cord? I was actually more surprised that the HR20-700 uses the same power cord that the DirecTiVos use than the fact that the HR20-100 uses the three prong cord used by the D-10 and R-15. If they want to switch, then switch, but stop switching back and forth. Or is this more a manufacturer's choice?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jheda said:


> For us nontechies on board here, is there any FUNCTIONAL difference betwen the two models?


Well there is when you compare the software versions... but keeping the versions the same... there is no functionality differences.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

old7 said:


> Any word on the second ethernet port? Why would a DVR need 2? I think it has great potential, but before I get my hopes up, what do they have in mind for the second ethernet port?
> 
> Why can't DirecTV stick with one power cord? I was actually more surprised that the HR20-700 uses the same power cord that the DirecTiVos use than the fact that the HR20-100 uses the three prong cord used by the D-10 and R-15. If they want to switch, then switch, but stop switching back and forth. Or is this more a manufacturer's choice?


More of a manufacturer's choice, based on the power supply used.

As for the 2nd port: Future "ideas", that may or may not happen.
Cheaper to include it now, then having to add it later.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

old7 said:


> Or is this more a manufacturer's choice?


Bingo!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Welcome..
> And for the -700 model; Upper 120's is the normal (around 127)


How do you tell what temperature it's running at?


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> How do you tell what temperature it's running at?


The next time pinky appears stick a thermometer in her mouth


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Have there been any polls that show the percentage of people who want these black cases? It doesn't matter to me what color it is, but there seem to be a lot of posts from people who want DVRs that match their other video components. I wonder what percentage are women.


----------



## jefirdjr (Feb 20, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> How do you tell what temperature it's running at?


Menu-Help & Settings-Setup-Press select on Info & Test, then scroll down to see current temp.

Alt Method (if on latest firmware)
Press & hold Info for 3 seconds


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> Have there been any polls that show the percentage of people who want these black cases? It doesn't matter to me what color it is, but there seem to be a lot of posts from people who want DVRs that match their other video components. I wonder what percentage are women.


Im a guy and its my only silver component and i would love black....not a poll but just an fyi


----------



## DBEX (Jan 29, 2007)

Earl ~
Is the HR20-100 series replacing the 700 series as far as you know? 
Are these new models the only ones that will ship when the stock of "-700s" runs out or are the "-700s" still in production?


----------



## BillN96 (Mar 30, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You have a "silver" HR20-100?
> I knew they where working on that... but I didn't know those where already going out...


It is definitely silver. I would much rather have the black model to match my black Sammy plasma but I guess that is just the luck of the draw.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DBEX said:


> Earl ~
> Is the HR20-100 series replacing the 700 series as far as you know?
> Are these new models the only ones that will ship when the stock of "-700s" runs out or are the "-700s" still in production?


No. The HR20-100 is in addition to the -700 model.
The -700 is still in production.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm a nOOb with these HR-20s so could someone summarize for me why Earl's jaw dropped when looking at the inside of the -100?


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

old7 said:


> Any word on the second ethernet port? Why would a DVR need 2? I think it has great potential, but before I get my hopes up, what do they have in mind for the second ethernet port?
> 
> Why can't DirecTV stick with one power cord? I was actually more surprised that the HR20-700 uses the same power cord that the DirecTiVos use than the fact that the HR20-100 uses the three prong cord used by the D-10 and R-15. If they want to switch, then switch, but stop switching back and forth. Or is this more a manufacturer's choice?


I can think of one possible reason for the 2nd ethernet port - private internal network. Unpublished connection (doesn't DHCP) that can not connect to the outside world. For example, use the 2nd port for only connecting to other HR20s on the local LAN or the pending home server on the LAN. But it can't connect to or be bridged to the outside world. Would make it possible to ensure that content can be shared in the home but not be hacked to go out to other devices via the Internet.

Similar to a rich media VoIP and streaming media device that we deisgned at my last company.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

So I take it the only difference in these and the 700's is the manufacturer and the current version of software? Other things like no DLB and HDD space is still the same? Will the price be the same. Will we be able to request a 100 or 700 from D* once they are more widely available?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

pdawg17 said:


> I'm a nOOb with these HR-20s so could someone summarize for me why Earl's jaw dropped when looking at the inside of the -100?


Because of how different it was compared to it's brother, the HR20-700


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I can only test WBBM-DT on VHF-3... and no, it doesn't work.
> But I have no way to tell if it is because of the unit, or my distance.


Send it on down, I'll take a look! 



harsh said:


> Because a substantial majority of the HR20s are leased and "enhancing" not an option? This is one major disadvantage to the leasing option.
> 
> Given that refurbishing is the standard method of repair, investing in such goodies might not be such a good idea unless you come up with a complete clip-in panel.


Perhaps ordering another HR20 and trying to get a new would be more feasible.



ChrisMinCT said:


> I can think of one possible reason for the 2nd ethernet port - private internal network. Unpublished connection (doesn't DHCP) that can not connect to the outside world. For example, use the 2nd port for only connecting to other HR20s on the local LAN or the pending home server on the LAN. But it can't connect to or be bridged to the outside world. Would make it possible to ensure that content can be shared in the home but not be hacked to go out to other devices via the Internet.
> 
> Similar to a rich media VoIP and streaming media device that we deisgned at my last company.


My same exact thought. When enableing the 2nd port, it may prompt you to put a number in, like this is HR20 #1, this is HR20 #2, etc. This could be used as a key for a different IP in a predefined IP subnet from the home network. That way copyrighted and protected files could easily be shared internally and maybe even with NAS equipment.


----------



## mpoyner (Aug 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Because of how different it was compared to it's brother, the HR20-700


Earl, how is it different, mainly? Is it mostly just a difference in arrangement of components inside the box, or are the components vastly different themselves, thereby making this box an upgrade of sorts?

Also, why will they continue to make HR-700s? I don't understand the necessity for this, unless they are considering separate price points for the boxes. But then, why, if they are functionally the same?


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

What Broadcom chip was in the 700? The new one has a 7411.


----------



## Lynskyn (Dec 17, 2005)

mx6bfast said:


> So I take it the only difference in these and the 700's is the manufacturer and the current version of software? Other things like no DLB and HDD space is still the same? Will the price be the same. Will we be able to request a 100 or 700 from D* once they are more widely available?


Directv doesn't let you request a certain model. I just tried to get an HR20-100 to replace my HR20-700 because of the crappy RF remote range and nobody could assure me I would get the -100. (The tech at Directv told me there was no way to extend the range on the -700). It has always baffled me that they don't put a mechanism in place to allow specifying equipment to be sent out.


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

jaybee said:


> What Broadcom chip was in the 700? The new one has a 7411.


Nevermind, I just found the 700 pics and it's the same chip.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Interesting to me that D* chose Thompson as a supplier. My experience with Thompson electronics products has been less than stellar, pretty crappy to be honest. Hopefully the -100's don't follow that trend.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mpoyner said:


> Earl, how is it different, mainly? Is it mostly just a difference in arrangement of components inside the box, or are the components vastly different themselves, thereby making this box an upgrade of sorts?
> 
> Also, why will they continue to make HR-700s? I don't understand the necessity for this, unless they are considering separate price points for the boxes. But then, why, if they are functionally the same?


The first thing that caught my eye... was the placement of the fan...
In the HR20-700 it was next to the hard drive, between the powersupply and the HD.

Then I saw the tuner arrangements... The SAT tuner arangement in the HR20-700 seemed to be part of the main board (just a little silver box), while this one... it was several "boards".

Then there was the modem/rf add on board, up higher...
Then the OTA tuners and how they where layed out...

Then the USB cables, actually being cables and plugging into ports...

Just an overall very different layout of the system... something that I wasn't expecting.

As some have started to pour over the images, they appear at their core, to be running the same main chips.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Is it the same OTA tuners as in the -700?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Capmeister said:


> Is it the same OTA tuners as in the -700?


I don't think so... these are smaller then the ones in the -700


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

Mike Huss said:


> Interesting to me that D* chose Thompson as a supplier. My experience with Thompson electronics products has been less than stellar, pretty crappy to be honest. Hopefully the -100's don't follow that trend.


Yep, that's the truth about Thompson. Some of their RCA products, especially tv's, have really been junk. Class action lawsuits and all that kind of stuff. Course I think I'm hearing the -100 is being built in China, so that might be a improvement for Thompson.

I need a couple more HR20's and wouldn't mind black, but I'll wait awhile and see what people report. I would rather the software was updated the same time, and the -100 could do the CE, but maybe that will happen later.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

What is up with the dual NIC? I also like they gave the option for COAX Audio Out along with the TOSLINK Audio out.

Sweet...

I need a Black HR20 to go with a Black Xbox 360... NICE!!!!


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Is there any way of finding out the manufacturer/generation of the OTA? I'd like to know if this was improved upon...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wmschultz said:


> What is up with the dual NIC? I also like they gave the option for COAX Audio Out along with the TOSLINK Audio out.
> 
> Sweet...
> 
> I need a Black HR20 to go with a Black Xbox 360... NICE!!!!


The 2nd NIC... is for some "future" ideas that they are thinking about...
It was cheaper to add it now, then trying to add it later.

Yes... I forgot to mention that it now has a COAX Audio out option.
I am actually going to have to try that... as my stereo does have some COAX inputs... and I can use the OPTICAL for something else...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jaybee said:


> What Broadcom chip was in the 700? The new one has a 7411.





jaybee said:


> Nevermind, I just found the 700 pics and it's the same chip.


The -700 and the -100 both use the same CPU and Video chips, the Broadcom 7038 and 7411. But, the -100 uses Thompson chips on the satellite tuner cards, where the -700 uses Conexant tuner and Conexant demodulator chips. Haven't checked the spec's on the Thompson chips yet to see if they are the tuner or the demodulator we can see.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## MAVERICK007 (Aug 30, 2006)

Does the HR20-100 have Dual Live Buffers for the OTA?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MAVERICK007 said:


> Does the HR20-100 have Dual Live Buffers for the OTA?


No. There are no DLB's in the HR20 (either model).


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

MAVERICK007 said:


> Does the HR20-100 have Dual Live Buffers for the OTA?


No. I believe if it could do it for the OTA it could do it for the SAT also.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

lamontcranston said:


> Golly. I guess they're going to suggest people use it as a reading lamp or headlight?


Mine sort of acts as a night-light in the living room. I like it.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't think so... these are smaller then the ones in the -700


Interesting. I'll be curious to hear reports if these are better/same/worse than those in the -700.

I am having a new HR20 installed a week from tomorrow. I wonder which I'll get.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Robert L said:


> Yep, that's the truth about Thompson. Some of their RCA products, especially tv's, have really been junk.


When I first tried DirecTV in '99, I had the misfortune of buying an RCA receiver made my Thompson. The sound was so low on both receivers that even maxing the volume on the TV didn't help. It was so bad I ended up returning the equipment and getting a refund.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Thompson hasn't been making quality stuff, but I'm willing to see how this unit, should I get one, actually does. I reserve judgment. Ultimately, I'm leasing these things, and if one is really a lemon, I'll ask for a different model.


----------



## pman_jim (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm getting a second HR20 tomorrow.. It will be interesting to see what I get as the CSR stated HR20-700. I asked about the -100 and the CSR said that didn't show in the system. So I'll let you all know what I get. (crossing fingers and hoping for a black -100!)


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Best Buy does not have the HR20-100B listed on their online store yet. I sent them an e-mail asking when they will have them available either online or in stores. I'll post back whatever they answer back.


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

Got my 2nd HR 20. It's model designation is 100S. It has the additional vents but is not black and not RCA. Mfg date is 3/8/07. Runs slightly cooler than the 1st model at 113 vs 118. Has version Ox12a while original just upgraded from Ox13 to Ox145. Have a question about the new 100S. My local ABC network shows on my guide in the Sacramento area on 3 lines as 10 KXTV, 10 SA10 and 10-1 KXTV. On this new unit the 10 KXTV line brings up a blank screen.;the other two lines display the programming correctly. and the older unit displays all 3 correctly . How can I force an update to Ox145; has anyone else had similar problem . and would the update be likely to fix it? I don't want to call D^ tech till last resort.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Thompson hasn't been making quality stuff, but I'm willing to see how this unit, should I get one, actually does. I reserve judgment. Ultimately, I'm leasing these things, and if one is really a lemon, I'll ask for a different model.


+1 on RCA being very poor quality for at least the last 10 years. DVD player that barely lasted a year (paid $399!), DirecTV reciever with the weakest... remote... ever... on and on.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

pdawg17 said:


> Is there any way of finding out the manufacturer/generation of the OTA? I'd like to know if this was improved upon...


+1


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

andbye said:


> Got my 2nd HR 20. It's model designation is 100S. It has the additional vents but is not black and not RCA. Mfg date is 3/8/07. Runs slightly cooler than the 1st model at 113 vs 118. Has version Ox12a while original just upgraded from Ox13 to Ox145. Have a question about the new 100S. My local ABC network shows on my guide in the Sacramento area on 3 lines as 10 KXTV, 10 SA10 and 10-1 KXTV. On this new unit the 10 KXTV line brings up a blank screen.;the other two lines display the programming correctly. and the older unit displays all 3 correctly . How can I force an update to Ox145; has anyone else had similar problem . and would the update be likely to fix it? I don't want to call D^ tech till last resort.


Yes, there is a silver version of this particular model. 
It is the same "insides".

And yes... it is made my RCA/Thompson if the model is HR20-100 (the -100 signifies what company physically manufactured it).

0x12a is the latest software version for this particular model.
It is going to be a little while till it's software release cycle catches up to the HR20-700 (but it will).

Are you getting content on any of your other MPEG-4 HD locals?
Have you tried a simple reboot?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Kinda :backtotop

With regards to RCA/Thompson having some bad products in the past.
I think all manufactures have had some products that have not really lived up to expectations.... The HR20-100 is it's own product...


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> +1 on RCA being very poor quality for at least the last 10 years. DVD player that barely lasted a year (paid $399!), DirecTV reciever with the weakest... remote... ever... on and on.


Agreed. My last experience with Thompson that I talked about earlier was two RCA D* SD units. Complete P'sOS, both of them. Got them as a free upgrade to replace the old original Sony SAT-B2's that worked flawlessly for years. What a mistake. The one non-DVR receiver we have now is an R-11 that replaced the last RCA to finally be purged. Can't complain one bit about the R-11, so much better than the RCA's were.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Kinda :backtotop
> 
> With regards to RCA/Thompson having some bad products in the past.
> I think all manufactures have had some products that have not really lived up to expectations.... The HR20-100 is it's own product...


My apologies Earl, didn't mean to take this off-topic. Hopefully a D* spec'd unit will be just like the Kenmore spec'd units made by Whirlpool (washer, dryers, etc). Their reliability consistently scored higher than the actual Whirlpool stuff.


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

Just a quickie here, as I'm reading through the posts...all of you who are getting "second" or maybe in somecases "third" HR20 units sound like you're spending a small fortune on your TV entertainment...my question is, does every extra unit cost the regular $299 with a 2 year contract, or do you get a special deal when leasing multiple units? Is there mirroring involved or is there an added cost for the DVR and HD services for each unit?

Just wondrin'.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad to see that my suspicions on the BCM7038 were correct. It was the obvious choice, of course, but the -100 clearly shows it in Black & White (err ... Color) 

Thanks for the photos, Earl.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

what is the black space behind the hard drive (toward the back)?

is it a place to add a different / second sata drive like the esata?

does the 100 still have esata port?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

masterdeals said:


> what is the black space behind the hard drive (toward the back)?
> 
> is it a place to add a different / second sata drive like the esata?
> 
> does the 100 still have esata port?


You must be referring to one of two areas...

Underneath the hard drive there is a fan... so no drive there.
The other is a bracket holding the SAT tuners in place, so no drive there either.

Yes... it still has an esata port.


----------



## cantfish2much (Feb 5, 2007)

lamontcranston said:


> Golly. I guess they're going to suggest people use it as a reading lamp or headlight?


Yet another reason to keep turning the front lights off :lol:


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Long range, you can't sell colors without choices. All you do is upset consumers.

Earl, looking at your photos, my untrained eye tells me it surely looks like enough room for another/more drive(s)? RAID in the future?


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, there is a silver version of this particular model.
> It is the same "insides".
> 
> And yes... it is made my RCA/Thompson if the model is HR20-100 (the -100 signifies what company physically manufactured it).
> ...


Tried red button reboot - all other local and national HD channels arer okay . I wdll try other reset; reboot actions I didn't know I had latest software version


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Tiebmbr said:


> Just a quickie here, as I'm reading through the posts...all of you who are getting "second" or maybe in somecases "third" HR20 units sound like you're spending a small fortune on your TV entertainment...my question is, does every extra unit cost the regular $299 with a 2 year contract, or do you get a special deal when leasing multiple units? Is there mirroring involved or is there an added cost for the DVR and HD services for each unit?
> 
> Just wondrin'.


I logged into my D* account yesterday to check this out. The special that it gave me was to add another HR20 it would cost me $99.00.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ed Campbell said:


> Earl, looking at your photos, my untrained eye tells me it surely looks like enough room for another/more drive(s)? RAID in the future?


The photo's then don't give the proper perspective.
There isn't enough room in the system to add a second drive...
Unless you remove the fan...
And even then it is going to be tight.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

thanks earl

I was looking at the pic on my pda, so it was hard to tell. I was seeing the black that is holding the tuners i n place.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

wmschultz said:


> What is up with the dual NIC? I also like they gave the option for COAX Audio Out along with the TOSLINK Audio out.


Dual NIC's kinda baffles me as well. I would've imagined we see a gig NIC card in this unit, but 2 NIC's... Very interesting.

As Earl has mentioned, the hardware is cheap so if you have the real estate on the back panel, why not?


----------



## BillN96 (Mar 30, 2007)

The real question should be why the 700 does not have dual NICs since the HR20's are supposed to be the same box just from two different manufactures.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BillN96 said:


> The real question should be why the 700 does not have dual NICs since the HR20's are supposed to be the same box just from two different manufactures.


Probably since the -700 model was the first, and it wasn't thought of at the time.... Then when it came time for the -100, the idea came up... They checked the cost to include it and what it would "do"... and it was added when this 2nd manufacturer was contracted.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Mike Huss said:


> My apologies Earl, didn't mean to take this off-topic. Hopefully a D* spec'd unit will be just like the Kenmore spec'd units made by Whirlpool (washer, dryers, etc). Their reliability consistently scored higher than the actual Whirlpool stuff.


+1 on that too. I was speaking of a specific brand, not necessarily a manufacturer in general.


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

Earl,
Any idea if the HR20-100 will be included in CE releases? Also, why would D* add a second NIC only to one model of the HR20 and not both? Won't that lead to mass swapping of equipment later on if they choose to implement one of these ideas?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't think so... the OTA tuners are smaller then the ones in the -700


Earl,

Any reports on the -100 OTA tuners being better than the -700 OTA tuners?


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

forgive me if this has been asked:
With the placement of the Hard drive does that mean there may be an option later on to replace the drive with our own bigger drive?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> With regards to RCA/Thompson having some bad products in the past.
> I think all manufactures have had some products that have not really lived up to expectations.... The HR20-100 is it's own product...


You're right, Earl, but the mere mention of RCA/Thompson sure did bring out a bunch of negative posts.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

spunkyvision said:


> forgive me if this has been asked:
> With the placement of the Hard drive does that mean there may be an option later on to replace the drive with our own bigger drive?


Traditionally if you lease it, you're forbidden to even open the case. Obviously Earl got a pass on that.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey folks, it's _Thomson_!!

NOT _Thompson_!

Thank you.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

monetnj said:


> Earl,
> Any idea if the HR20-100 will be included in CE releases? Also, why would D* add a second NIC only to one model of the HR20 and not both? Won't that lead to mass swapping of equipment later on if they choose to implement one of these ideas?


Eventually there will be CE's for the -100, but not for a while... the volume of units out there is just too small right now.

I mentioned it earlier on... Just something that came up when they where talking with RCA... and it was a negligable cost to include it now. 
So it is one of those... Why not... if we decide to use it is there, and we will only have to deal with the -700s, instead of not having it there...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> Earl,
> 
> Any reports on the -100 OTA tuners being better than the -700 OTA tuners?


From my limited testing... they are the same as the -700


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> Hey folks, it's _Thomson_!!
> 
> NOT _Thompson_!
> 
> Thank you.


Thank you for the correction.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Can I swap my silver fer a black? Also, does the black one have software which is more stable than the HR20-700 did out of the gates?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

markrubi said:


> Can I swap my silver fer a black? Also, does the black one have software which is more stable than the HR20-700 did out of the gates?


For the first part: No, you can't swap your silver for black.
For the second part: Out of the gates? Yes, as the first version for the HR20-100 is based on the HR20-700's 0x12a code (so 6+ months of improvements on the HR20 platform, for the first version on the HR20-100)


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Tiebmbr said:


> Just a quickie here, as I'm reading through the posts...all of you who are getting "second" or maybe in somecases "third" HR20 units sound like you're spending a small fortune on your TV entertainment...my question is, does every extra unit cost the regular $299 with a 2 year contract, or do you get a special deal when leasing multiple units? Is there mirroring involved or is there an added cost for the DVR and HD services for each unit?
> 
> Just wondrin'.


It has cost me a grand total of 39.90 + shipping for my 2 HR20s and AT9 dish with 2 multiswitch install.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

so are both eithernet ports active or do we now have a the ability to pug into the wrong one and have it not work?


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey Earl,

In your review, you said "My jaw drooped when I opened the case". Is this a good or bad thing? Also, you might want to add the coaxial output in your review since it wasn't on the -700 model.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> I logged into my D* account yesterday to check this out. The special that it gave me was to add another HR20 it would cost me $99.00.


Where are you seeing this?

I just logged into my account and chose "upgrade my system" and I don't get any "Specials", just the current going rate on everything. Right now "DIRECTV® HD DVR and Multi-Satellite Dish" is all I see for the HR20 and it's a $199 "lease upgrade".


----------



## leaningjowler (Mar 28, 2007)

Does anyone know if a new customer/new install would get the HR20-100 or the older model DVR?

Thanks


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

leaningjowler said:


> Does anyone know if a new customer/new install would get the HR20-100 or the older model DVR?
> 
> Thanks


No. I think it is up to whatever unit the installers grabs on his way out the door in the morning.


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

houskamp said:


> so are both eithernet ports active or do we now have a the ability to pug into the wrong one and have it not work?


NO only ethernet Port #1 is active. I tried both ports and the second one I could not get any connectivity.


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

I like the fact that it has both an optical AND coaxial digital audio out. I had to buy an optical to coaxial converter to connect the 700 to my receiver since the optical jack was already being used by my DVD player (which also only offered optical)

Otherwise I prefer the 700 cosmetically. Black collects dust too easily. However if the 100 turns out to be more robust I'll be wanting it.

One question - what's the deal with D*'s aversion to coaxial out jacks on the HR20s? Pain in the but having to use an external RF modulator or VCR to feed extra "lo-fi" TV's....


----------



## leaningjowler (Mar 28, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> No. I think it is up to whatever unit the installers grabs on his way out the door in the morning.


Do these guys call you to discuss any of this stuff before coming over? I really don't want to start a new setup without the latest and greatest stuff. Black would be nice also....


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

leaningjowler said:


> Do these guys call you to discuss any of this stuff before coming over? I really don't want to start a new setup without the latest and greatest stuff. Black would be nice also....


Nope. There is a slim chance they might have two models on the truck and give you a choice.

The only way to have a choice is at BB, CC, or other local retailer.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## darrin1471 (Aug 18, 2006)

Where is the HR20-100 made?


----------



## loudog2 (Jun 22, 2006)

Does anyone know a sku# at a bestbuy or circuity city for the hr20-100?? If any store has one in the south, they have to process it as customer forfillment and send it to you. Of course you have to pay by credit card over the phone(which I hate doing).


----------



## Logan03CO (Dec 21, 2006)

jorossian said:


> ...I prefer the 700 cosmetically. Black collects dust too easily...


The -100 also comes in Silver....


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually... I have kind of found it funny... that days after the XBOX360 was out... they had mods to change the LCDs...
> 
> I am surprised no one has done it yet for these units.
> 
> ...


Full chrome treatment with Bright Red LEDs. That would be cool.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

white leds.. if I can use it as a nightlight might as well work well


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Where are you seeing this?
> 
> I just logged into my account and chose "upgrade my system" and I don't get any "Specials", just the current going rate on everything. Right now "DIRECTV® HD DVR and Multi-Satellite Dish" is all I see for the HR20 and it's a $199 "lease upgrade".


Equip&Service => upgrade my euip => directv plus dvr Add to order => continue => continue

Unit Set-up Cost Quantity
DIRECTV Plus® DVR
$99.00 1
Handling and Delivery Fee
$0.00 1
Installation Included
$0.00 1
* Relocate My Existing Receiver What's This? $0.00

Maybe they feel bad and are going to give me a break on the next one since I paid full price for the first one...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

directvfreak said:


> Hey Earl,
> 
> In your review, you said "My jaw drooped when I opened the case". Is this a good or bad thing? Also, you might want to add the coaxial output in your review since it wasn't on the -700 model.


It was neither good or bad.

My Jaw dropped because of how different the inside was.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Equip&Service => upgrade my euip => directv plus dvr Add to order => continue => continue
> 
> Unit Set-up Cost Quantity
> DIRECTV Plus® DVR
> ...


Are you clicking on the DVR or HD DVR? I just tried the HD DVR and I am getting a price of $199. I was hoping to get the $99 price because I was going to order one.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

BMoreRavens said:


> Are you clicking on the DVR or HD DVR? I just tried the HD DVR and I am getting a price of $199. I was hoping to get the $99 price because I was going to order one.


I'm getting $199 as well.

I'm kind of ticked at DirecTV with this business as I'll try again to get a deal on the HR20 this Summer (probably in June), but the HR20-100 will be much more convenient for me due to the placement of the vents.

Perhaps I can work out some kind of a deal where I can get it in the stores and get DirecTV to credit me back the money...

~Alan


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> I'm getting $199 as well.
> 
> I'm kind of ticked at DirecTV with this business as I'll try again to get a deal on the HR20 this Summer (probably in June), but the HR20-100 will be much more convenient for me due to the placement of the vents.
> 
> ...


Online deals also take into account how recently you've upgraded, purchased, etc. as well as how much programming you have today.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

My temp is running at 100 with no fan for the HR20-100 The unit is markedly cooler to the touch than the 700


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

tibber said:


> Online deals also take into account how recently you've upgraded, purchased, etc. as well as how much programming you have today.


It's been 19 months since I've upgraded my system, been a customer for 12-13 years as well as around $60 in programming at the moment... and considered a "A" customer.

I could probably get a better deal if I called, because I got a better offer last year than what was listed on the website... in fact, it was the same deal that is now listed on the website... especially considering my two-year commitment is ending later this year...

~Alan


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Are you clicking on the DVR or HD DVR? I just tried the HD DVR and I am getting a price of $199. I was hoping to get the $99 price because I was going to order one.


My bad...

It was the Directv Plus DVR, guess that is not the HD?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> It's been 19 months since I've upgraded my system, been a customer for 12-13 years as well as around $60 in programming at the moment... and considered a "A" customer.
> 
> I could probably get a better deal if I called, because I got a better offer last year than what was listed on the website... in fact, it was the same deal that is now listed on the website... especially considering my two-year commitment is ending later this year...
> 
> ~Alan


Yeah, I'd suggest calling. Good luck!
Tom


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Spanky_Partain said:


> My bad...
> 
> It was the Directv Plus DVR, guess that is not the HD?


No, that's the R15.

DirecTV Plus HD DVR is the HR20.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

tibber said:


> Yeah, I'd suggest calling. Good luck!


Thanks! I'll give it a try in June... as the Season Finales should be over by then and it will allow me to catch up with everything I have on my HR10-250 to prepare it for the other room. Not to mention time to do some work outside running some new cable since I'm going to have the 5-LNB dish moved to a different part of the house than the current Phase III dish.

I wasn't aware that the black HR20 was only a limited run... which is a shame as there are people out there that like choices in color... as well as different vent placements. I guess my chances of getting one in June are pretty slim...

~Alan


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> My bad...
> 
> It was the Directv Plus DVR, guess that is not the HD?


Ahhh, yeah you'd have to select Directv Plus HD DVR for it to be the HR20.

Looks like I'm back to my idea of having a "problem" with the HR10 in my bedroom. ;-)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

tibber said:


> Nope. There is a slim chance they might have two models on the truck and give you a choice.
> 
> The only way to have a choice is at BB, CC, or other local retailer.
> 
> ...


Even if there were two models to choose from, the installer may not be able to give you a choice. My installer said all DVRs leaving his shop are pre-registered with DirecTV on the user's accout. When he called to activate it, he only had to put in my phopne number and the system asked if he was activating new receiver and it gave the last 4 digits of the receiver ID.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> Thanks! I'll give it a try in June... as the Season Finales should be over by then and it will allow me to catch up with everything I have on my HR10-250 to prepare it for the other room. Not to mention time to do some work outside running some new cable since I'm going to have the 5-LNB dish moved to a different part of the house than the current Phase III dish.
> 
> I wasn't aware that the black HR20 was only a limited run... which is a shame as there are people out there that like choices in color... as well as different vent placements. I guess my chances of getting one in June are pretty slim...
> 
> ~Alan


I don't mean to imply the HR20 (any model) is going to be a limited run--just under supplied as they can't make them fast enough. And demand will increase when the new HD channels are launched, always does. Tho a particular color might be easiest to get at BB or CC.

If you can, starting right now, I'd suggest calling every other week until you get a deal you can afford. Sometime in May, maybe earlier, the HR20 will become very hard to get and won't stop for a year... After that, demand _might_ have been satisfied enough that they HR20 won't be so hard to get.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bigjohn7 (Mar 23, 2007)

> My local ABC network shows on my guide in the Sacramento area on 3 lines as 10 KXTV, 10 SA10 and 10-1 KXTV. On this new unit the 10 KXTV line brings up a blank screen.;the other two lines display the programming correctly


I'm seeing the same thing with my new HR20-100- I'm pretty sure that the 10 KXTV is the hi-def from satelite & the 10-1 KXTV is hi-def from your off-air antenna. The SA10 is just SD from the satellite. The only other local hi-def that doesn't show up is 6 KVIE, so I'm using 6-1 KVIE from my OTA antenna, as well as 10-1. The only time you would have a channel loss is when you have weather conditions that mess up OTA reception.

John


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

The tuners seem better in this box. My OTA signals are foud more quickly.

Joel


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

bigjohn7 said:


> I'm seeing the same thing with my new HR20-100- I'm pretty sure that the 10 KXTV is the hi-def from satelite & the 10-1 KXTV is hi-def from your off-air antenna. The SA10 is just SD from the satellite. The only other local hi-def that doesn't show up is 6 KVIE, so I'm using 6-1 KVIE from my OTA antenna, as well as 10-1. The only time you would have a channel loss is when you have weather conditions that mess up OTA reception.
> 
> John


You have the ABC channel 10 guide entries ident0fied correctly. but I am saying that I get 10 KXTV (Hi Def) to display on my HR29-700 but just get a blank screen on the new HR20-100S. The guide does not show 6 KVIE on either the 100 or the 700 . Both show 6 SA6 and the dashes 6-1,-2 and -3. I want to find out why this affects only channel 10 ? Have you called the D* tech on this problem? If so , what do they say? I am trying to get more online info before calling


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

bigjohn7 said:


> I'm seeing the same thing with my new HR20-100- I'm pretty sure that the 10 KXTV is the hi-def from satelite & the 10-1 KXTV is hi-def from your off-air antenna. The SA10 is just SD from the satellite. The only other local hi-def that doesn't show up is 6 KVIE, so I'm using 6-1 KVIE from my OTA antenna, as well as 10-1. The only time you would have a channel loss is when you have weather conditions that mess up OTA reception.
> 
> John


You have the ABC channel 10 guide entries ident0fied correctly. but I am saying that I get 10 KXTV (Hi Def) to display on my HR20-700 but just get a blank screen on the new HR20-100S. The guide does not show 6 KVIE on either the 100 or the 700 . Both show 6 SA6 and the dashes 6-1,-2 and -3. I want to find out why this affects only channel 10 ? Have you called the D* tech on this problem? If so , what do they say? I am trying to get more online info before calling


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

mpoyner said:


> Earl, how is it different, mainly? Is it mostly just a difference in arrangement of components inside the box, or are the components vastly different themselves, thereby making this box an upgrade of sorts?
> 
> Also, why will they continue to make HR-700s? I don't understand the necessity for this, unless they are considering separate price points for the boxes. But then, why, if they are functionally the same?


Because they can't keep up with demand whilst having only one manufacturer.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

tibber said:


> I don't mean to imply the HR20 (any model) is going to be a limited run--just under supplied as they can't make them fast enough. And demand will increase when the new HD channels are launched, always does. Tho a particular color might be easiest to get at BB or CC.


Robert from Value Electronics explained to me that the black units are a limited run, and that the units will ALL be silver soon. While I assume the other changes to the units (venting, etc...) will remain different... as they are now.



tibber said:


> If you can, starting right now, I'd suggest calling every other week until you get a deal you can afford. Sometime in May, maybe earlier, the HR20 will become very hard to get and won't stop for a year... After that, demand _might_ have been satisfied enough that they HR20 won't be so hard to get.


I don't really have things setup for the new dish to be installed yet... and probably won't for at least another month... plus, the longer I wait, the closer I get to the end of my commitment which will probably allow me a better deal. Plus, I don't really need the HR20 until August, I was just planning on getting it sometime this Summer since I intend on moving the dish and figured it would be easier to go ahead and put a 5-LNB up instead of moving the Phase III. Thanks for the recommendation though...

~Alan


----------



## sack9 (Mar 13, 2007)

HR20-100 has dual rj45s and optical out & coax audio out


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

2nd RJ45 is disabled.


----------



## TOakley1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> Robert from Value Electronics explained to me that the black units are a limited run, and that the units will ALL be silver soon. While I assume the other changes to the units (venting, etc...) will remain different... as they are now.
> 
> ~Alan


So did Value Electronics have any of the black units in stock?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> Robert from Value Electronics explained to me that the black units are a limited run, and that the units will ALL be silver soon. While I assume the other changes to the units (venting, etc...) will remain different... as they are now.


That is consistant with some "things" I have been hearing today as well.
It seems the black version is not going to be in large volume.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Would have been nice to have a choice. I'd like a black HR20. I'd like 4 of them actually!  There's always ACE and some spray paint...


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> From my limited testing... they are the same as the -700


Earl,
When you say they are the same, What's your average signal strength?

Any chance we could get D* to send me one??? 
I'm one of the ones who lost the ability to pick up my local DMA's OTA signals when I installed the HR20-700. (The H20s I have still can pick up the channels)
I would be a good test case to see if the tuners are any better/different.


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is consistant with some "things" I have been hearing today as well.
> It seems the black version is not going to be in large volume.


Why would they do that?? Seems like there is a lot of demand for the black ones.

If they are doing a "limited edition" thing then they should be giving the CE testers the first crack at acquiring the black units as a reward


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

brittonx said:


> Earl,
> When you say they are the same, What's your average signal strength?


Upper 80's into the 90's for some... same as the -700



brittonx said:


> Any chance we could get D* to send me one???


Sure, you an 1,000 of my closest friends.. 



brittonx said:


> I'm one of the ones who lost the ability to pick up my local DMA's OTA signals when I installed the HR20-700. (The H20s I have still can pick up the channels)
> I would be a good test case to see if the tuners are any better/different.


You can't get ANY OTA channels with the -700?


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

brittonx said:


> Why would they do that?? Seems like there is a lot of demand for the black ones.
> 
> If they are doing a "limited edition" thing then they should be giving the CE testers the first crack at acquiring the black units as a reward


I agree. What is it about companies in the United States where they usually will only offer us their products in exactly one color choice. In Japan and other countries, even the American companies that sell there will offer an array of color choices in their products, but not here. I know we are Capatilists here and it is cheaper to manufacture products in just one color probably, but why do some of these same companies who will only offer the U.S. one color on a product, offer the Japanese market products in many colors? My guess is because people in those other countries expect to have a choice and we just don't.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Earl,
Do you know what has changed with respect to the hardware for the tuners (both OTA and SAT) if anything?

joel


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

It would just be really cool if DirecTV sold snap-on faceplates in our choice of colors. Who cares about the case color - I only care about the faceplate!


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

drew2k said:


> It would just be really cool if DirecTV sold snap-on faceplates in our choice of colors. Who cares about the case color - I only care about the faceplate!


Yeah, but then the CSR's would be asking people "Have you tried removing the faceplate?" when an RBR doesn't fix the problem.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

andbye said:


> You have the ABC channel 10 guide entries ident0fied correctly. but I am saying that I get 10 KXTV (Hi Def) to display on my HR20-700 but just get a blank screen on the new HR20-100S. The guide does not show 6 KVIE on either the 100 or the 700 . Both show 6 SA6 and the dashes 6-1,-2 and -3. I want to find out why this affects only channel 10 ? Have you called the D* tech on this problem? If so , what do they say? I am trying to get more online info before calling


Sorry for the duplicate post. After trying all the trouble shooting exercises with no success; and finding only one other person with the same issue; my new silver HR20-100S fixed itself overnoght 3 days after initial installation. I thot it had probably downloaded a later software version but it is still running Ox 12a which Earl says is the latest for the 100 model


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

cygnusloop said:


> Yeah, but then the CSR's would be asking people "Have you tried removing the faceplate?" when an RBR doesn't fix the problem.
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Or when they say they are sending a replacement unit, you get a face plate in the other color... :lol:


----------



## bigjohn7 (Mar 23, 2007)

originally posted by andbye:


> my new silver HR20-100S fixed itself overnoght 3 days after initial installation


Your 10 KXTV is working now? Mine's still blank. I haven't called anyone, since I get the same HD channel through 10-1, but it is curious. I'll check it over the next few days & see if it "self cures"

John


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Or when they say they are sending a replacement unit, you get a face plate in the other color... :lol:


What if you forgot to remove the faceplate until after FedEx had picked up the return? Major bummer!


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

mpoyner said:


> Earl, how is it different, mainly? Is it mostly just a difference in arrangement of components inside the box, or are the components vastly different themselves, thereby making this box an upgrade of sorts?
> 
> Also, why will they continue to make HR-700s? I don't understand the necessity for this, unless they are considering separate price points for the boxes. But then, why, if they are functionally the same?


High demand, additional manufacturers, maybe? Demand will undoubtedly go way up when they new sats make it up in the sky. So I'd expect them to be stockpiling right about now.


----------



## crankin (Mar 31, 2007)

A while back I read that RCA was going to be the manufacturer or the new HR-20 (which is accurate I see) but someone also said that a Samsung HR-20 was on the horizon. Does anyone know if this has any truth to it? I've been waiting for the black HR-20 for the past 4 months now but I'd rather have a Samsung product if it is coming. Anyone?


----------



## apfrost (Nov 21, 2006)

I've been waiting a month and half for more HR20 receivers at our store (Best Buy) to replace my dead one. I really hope we get some of these in stock soon. No TV make me cRaZy!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

apfrost said:


> I've been waiting a month and half for more HR20 receivers at our store (Best Buy) to replace my dead one. I really hope we get some of these in stock soon. No TV make me cRaZy!


Have your called D*. They should replace it for you.


----------



## apfrost (Nov 21, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Have your called D*. They should replace it for you.


Nope, I thought it only had a 90 day warranty which is why I purchased the 4 Year service plan with best buy.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

apfrost said:


> Nope, I thought it only had a 90 day warranty which is why I purchased the 4 Year service plan with best buy.


I believe since everything is a lease now they should replace it with no problems.


----------



## apfrost (Nov 21, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> I believe since everything is a lease now they should replace it with no problems.


Well thanks for the info. It won't hurt to call and give it a shot.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

I was surprised today when fedex delivered my replacement today, I talked to D* yesterday about the problem with the bad tuner and I had to get talk to 3 CSR until they finally were able to get them to mail it out and not send a tech. I thought about requesting a Black unit if possible, but I figured it wasn't possible since I would be getting a refurb. When I opened it, I was surprised to see it was black. Thank you D*, all my equipment matches now.


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

I just got an HR20-100S on Wednesday, and was kinda disappointed that it wasn't the black one. My installer told me that when they're activating the receiver, they have to specifically state that it's 100 or it won't activate it right (for you professionals out there.)

I'm really pleased with it, but it seems as though the guide is a bit too long and the last channel is cut off the bottom of the screen. That's my only complaint.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

code4code5 said:


> I'm really pleased with it, but it seems as though the guide is a bit too long and the last channel is cut off the bottom of the screen. That's my only complaint.


Check the setting on your TV. If it has a wide screen mode it maybe set to the wrong mode. On my TV when I set it to "Full" mode this problem was fixed.


----------



## jwren (Nov 10, 2006)

I was one of the long time customers that begged DTV to make a black dvr, I was so upset when they gave me this silver one (actually my 4th silver one) I too have all top of the line black equipment. I told them they need to offer a choice to their customers not just stick them with a color they don't want and that doesn't match their high end stuff. BTW most high end electronic equipment is BLACK, not silver. So for those of us that want to have the best of the best we should be able to have it the color we want. Now that I am "stuck" with this silver piece of ...well let's not go there...I would appreciate a free swap for color and functionality if that box turns out to be better... I don't want to "take a chance" I want to know for sure that they are bringing me the black box... end of story.. They owe it to me.. a customer since 1994 and purchased over 15 boxes over the years... maybe more.. I lost count...


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Upper 80's into the 90's for some... same as the -700
> 
> Sure, you an 1,000 of my closest friends..
> 
> * You can't get ANY OTA channels with the -700?*


I can pick up the Syracuse (55 miles) OTA channels and cannot pick up any of the Rochester (20 miles but there's a big hill in the way) channels with the HR20. The two H20s I have plus a USB ATSC tuner can pick up both Syracuse and Rochester easily with around 70% signal strength. This tells me there is still something wrong. I'd be inteested to know if the -100 would do any better at my local OTA instead of the non local OTA channels.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Earl,

Seems to me my initial identification wasn't complete.
Look at current status of Beta SW at tp24:

- 22:25:29 03/31/07 Got new info (1801,1616). Tp24. SCID#0x03E8.
7D: SCID=0x03FD, Version=1096, f1=0006, id1=0A61, id2=15CA. R15-100
73: SCID=0x03FD, Version=1096, f1=0006, id1=0A60, id2=15C9. H20-600
*7D: SCID=0x03FC, Version=0145, f1=000C, id1=7C0D, id2=1602*. R15-100 ? HR20-100 ?

Check out last line: ID = 7Dh as for R15-100, but f1=000Ch as for HR20-700; I would propose correct identification what must include two keys.
Anyway, HR20-100 going to get new SW, 0x0145, I think.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

You are the master!

Thanks,
Tom


P Smith said:


> Earl,
> 
> Seems to me my initial identification wasn't complete.
> Look at current status of Beta SW at tp24:
> ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not so fast, tibber , we didn't get final point.


----------



## pman_jim (Jan 24, 2007)

Well I had my new HR-20 "installed" yesterday. Met the installer at the door, took the box, signed papers and away he went. Nice guy, and a member of DBSTalk as wel, so it made for some good coversation. Probably his easiest install for the day. It was a -100(S). I was hoping for a black one as it would have gotten me a new TV since everything has to be color coordinated (according to the wife).

No issues yet. I do miss the one button guide though! So I'm hoping P Smith and his ever watchful eye is correct about the 100's getting 0145!


----------



## putalydonit (Apr 1, 2007)

new install-HR20-100S
got two bad boxes-will not boot past "searching for sat... step 1 of 2"
can see display on panny TH-42PHD8UK up to that point then goes blank
when phone line plugged in lose dial tone in house
any ideas???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

putalydonit said:


> new install-HR20-100S
> got two bad boxes-will not boot past "searching for sat... step 1 of 2"
> can see display on panny TH-42PHD8UK up to that point then goes blank
> when phone line plugged in lose dial tone in house
> any ideas???


If you have TWO boxes that won't get past searchign for sat...

My guess is something is wrong with your signal distribution method (getting the signal from the Dish to Box).

If you plug the phone line into either unit?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You can try to force a download. HR20-100 is on very old software as of right now. But reset the receiver and the first screen that has words on it press 02468 slow and download the software again. Let me know if that helped. If not we will try to figure something out.


----------



## putalydonit (Apr 1, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you have TWO boxes that won't get past searchign for sat...
> 
> My guess is something is wrong with your signal distribution method (getting the signal from the Dish to Box).
> 
> If you plug the phone line into either unit?


I am using the new dish for my old 10-250 and all works fine

I lost dial tone to the phones in my house when plugged into the new boxes--uplug them and dial tone returns


----------



## colo232 (Mar 29, 2007)

Are you using HDMI for your installation? Try using components and when everything is up and running un-mark the 480i format and plug your HDMI cable.
I had the same problem yesterday and fixed it by going this way.


----------



## putalydonit (Apr 1, 2007)

colo232 said:


> Are you using HDMI for your installation? Try using components and when everything is up and running un-mark the 480i format and plug your HDMI cable.
> I had the same problem yesterday and fixed it by going this way.


I am using HDMI
pass thru with no conversion on pioneer vsx84txsi
also tried to hook hdmi direct to panny plasma------same result
will try component--please explain " un-mark" not sure what that means?
thanks for the help


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

putalydonit said:


> I am using the new dish for my old 10-250 and all works fine
> 
> I lost dial tone to the phones in my house when plugged into the new boxes--uplug them and dial tone returns


Make *Absolutely Sure* it is plugged into the phone line and *Not* the ethernet port. This is a common side effect of putting the phone line in the network jack.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

putalydonit said:


> -----same result
> will try component--please explain " un-mark" not sure what that means?
> thanks for the help


Setup>TV type> resolutions tab (from memory, so I could be slightly mistaken). There are four possible resolutions to select. Some TV's do not support 480i (or even 480p and 720p I have heard) over HDMI. The best thing to do would be to try component for now, however.


----------



## putalydonit (Apr 1, 2007)

OK making progress
the component output worked
will un mark to got to 720 p and 1080i only
what is the latest software for this unit-presently is 0x12a
I assume there is a more current version?
thanks for all the help gentelmen
chip


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

putalydonit said:


> OK making progress
> the component output worked
> will un mark to got to 720 p and 1080i only
> what is the latest software for this unit-presently is 0x12a
> ...


As of today, the 12a is the most current release for the -100. It will catch up latter, quoted from Earl...

Edit


putalydonit said:


> new install-HR20-100S
> got two bad boxes-will not boot past "searching for sat... step 1 of 2"
> can see display on panny TH-42PHD8UK up to that point then goes blank
> when phone line plugged in lose dial tone in house
> any ideas???


Did you verify the phone line IS plugged into the phone line and *NOT* the Ethernet port?


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi all,

I have been a directv customer for years. HDTVs finally fell to a price I could afford. I purchased a Panasonic TH-42PX6U plasma from Costco (I bought before the return policy was changed a few weeks ago)....So i decided to upgrade to the HD package. The installer came out yesterday and installed a new dish and setup my HR20-100 (black). I guess i should have researched it better but i thought there were more hd channels then what I actually have. I have also been unimpressed with some of the channels that are supposedly HD (showtime HD was VERY grainy).. The discovery channel (ch 76) blew me away!!! I have read that 80 more hd channels were on the way but a rocket blew up last month so now those channels are delayed??

I'm mainly a directv customer because of the NFL Ticket package (I'm a 49er fan living in dallas). On my previous DVR (Samsung/Tivo-non-hd) I could record programs then save them to a VHS tape. Is it possible to save recorded hd programs on the HR20-100 to a dvd-r via a dvd recorder? If so which recorder is the best one to use for the system??

I'm brand new to plasma hdtv and to hd satellite so any advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm glad i stumbled across this site!!

My email is [email protected]


----------



## putalydonit (Apr 1, 2007)

Spanky_Partain said:


> As of today, the 12a is the most current release for the -100. It will catch up latter, quoted from Earl...
> 
> Edit
> Did you verify the phone line IS plugged into the phone line and *NOT* the Ethernet port?


that was never and issue--it was the HDMI and the resolution
all is working-
hdmi is hooked up to av rec. and all is good
:hurah:


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Nflguy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been a directv customer for years. HDTVs finally fell to a price I could afford. I purchased a Panasonic TH-42PX6U plasma from Costco (I bought before the return policy was changed a few weeks ago)....So i decided to upgrade to the HD package. The installer came out yesterday and installed a new dish and setup my HR20-100 (black). I guess i should have researched it better but i thought there were more hd channels then what I actually have. I have also been unimpressed with some of the channels that are supposedly HD (showtime HD was VERY grainy).. The discovery channel (ch 76) blew me away!!! I have read that 80 more hd channels were on the way but a rocket blew up last month so now those channels are delayed??
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum and hang on to your SEAT! More HD on the way very soon, I am sure you will not be disappointed. New satellites are on schedule to be launched and then the fun begins with HD!

I think you came in right in time. Any later, and the wait for HR20 may be long when the new Sats are in place.


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

apfrost said:


> I've been waiting a month and half for more HR20 receivers at our store (Best Buy) to replace my dead one. I really hope we get some of these in stock soon. No TV make me cRaZy!


I thought they would just refund the purchased price if they didn't have something to replace it with. Then you could order it from online or go to another store.

I'd been kind of wondering about that. since it would be easier for me to exchange with a retailer than trying to deal with Directv with a replacement.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Nflguy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been a directv customer for years. HDTVs finally fell to a price I could afford. I purchased a Panasonic TH-42PX6U plasma from Costco (I bought before the return policy was changed a few weeks ago)....So i decided to upgrade to the HD package. The installer came out yesterday and installed a new dish and setup my HR20-100 (black). I guess i should have researched it better but i thought there were more hd channels then what I actually have. I have also been unimpressed with some of the channels that are supposedly HD (showtime HD was VERY grainy).. The discovery channel (ch 76) blew me away!!! I have read that 80 more hd channels were on the way but a rocket blew up last month so now those channels are delayed??
> 
> ...


Don't fret, more HDis coming...

The SeaLaunch failure only affected one of two planned launches this summer. So the new channels shouldn't be delayed.

Not sure about Showtime. Maybe it was only a particular program.

There is no "auto dump" to VCR like TiVo, but you can use the SD outs to accomplish the same thing. Not as slick, but...

And, BTW :welcome_s to the forum!


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow! I love sites with quick replies!!!


I didn't even turn on my plasma tv until it was hooked up to my new hd programming from direcTv yesterday. I have heard that i should use certain settings on my plasma for the first 100 hours. Is this true?


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Just watch the discovery channel in HD for 100 hours at low contrast and brightnes settings-you wil be fine (B=-10, C= -10) (Cinema setting) . That will stop almost any chance of burn in.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Is some of owners the new model can post a picture or ID string from Download SW status screen, after you did 02468 ?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Nflguy said:


> I have also been unimpressed with some of the channels that are supposedly HD (showtime HD was VERY grainy).. The discovery channel (ch 76) blew me away!!!


First remember that Showtime isn't in HD all the time. They show some movies and series not in HD. Even HBO isn't 100% HD. TNT-HD might only be 50% HD.

But Discovery is 100% HD.

And second run, don't walk, to setting up a series link to "Planet Earth" on Discovery HD. New episodes tonight. It really shows off HD.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

putalydonit said:


> that was never and issue--it was the HDMI and the resolution
> all is working-
> hdmi is hooked up to av rec. and all is good
> :hurah:


That had me going crazy, I was on the phone trying to activate it and telling the CSR about what was happening, finally I thought let me try SVIDEO and it worked. Then HD looked like crap and I remember to switch the input on the tv.


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

On my old Samsung-tivo-dvr- You could search for the names of the shows you want to record. Admittedly i have only played with my hr20-100 fopr about 2 hrs but it seems as though the only way to record shows is to click record in the guide (once for one time, and twice for recording it everytime it airs.. Also, I used to be able to tell it to stop recording 5 minutes later etc etc so the tv shows wouldn't get cutoff in the final minutes as has happened in the past on certain channels like fox and comdey central. Is that feature on the hr20-100?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Nflguy said:


> On my old Samsung-tivo-dvr- You could search for the names of the shows you want to record. Admittedly i have only played with my hr20-100 fopr about 2 hrs but it seems as though the only way to record shows is to click record in the guide (once for one time, and twice for recording it everytime it airs.. Also, I used to be able to tell it to stop recording 5 minutes later etc etc so the tv shows wouldn't get cutoff in the final minutes as has happened in the past on certain channels like fox and comdey central. Is that feature on the hr20-100?


There is a search feature on the HR20. Slick MENU, then scroll to SEARCH. You can search by TITLE, or by KEYWORD. Give it a try ...


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

Okay..so here are ,y settings on the tv:


Picture: 1/2


Normal: no

Picture Mode: Cinema

Picture: +4

Brightness: -10

Color: -5

Tint: 0

Sharpness: -10



Dumb question alert!!!!

Is sharpness the same thing as contrast?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Nflguy said:


> On my old Samsung-tivo-dvr- You could search for the names of the shows you want to record. Admittedly i have only played with my hr20-100 fopr about 2 hrs but it seems as though the only way to record shows is to click record in the guide (once for one time, and twice for recording it everytime it airs.. Also, I used to be able to tell it to stop recording 5 minutes later etc etc so the tv shows wouldn't get cutoff in the final minutes as has happened in the past on certain channels like fox and comdey central. Is that feature on the hr20-100?


Menu>search..
just watch the channel # as channels you recieve doesn't work yet..
if you hit 'info' on a program all the recording options are there..


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

And should i have certain settings on the hr20-100 as well?


I'm so excited !!!!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Nflguy said:


> ....
> Sharpness: -10
> 
> Dumb question alert!!!!
> ...


No. Contrast is also called "Picture" on some TVs. Sharpness is actually like your the Treble control on your Audio Receiver .... it boosts or cuts the videos higher frequencies, which affect sharpness and noise level.


----------



## price3 (Aug 24, 2006)

So glad I got the 100B instead of the 700, that coax audio output is a lifesaver.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

price3 said:


> So glad I got the 100B instead of the 700, that coax audio output is a lifesaver.


Don't rub it in... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> First remember that Showtime isn't in HD all the time. They show some movies and series not in HD.


Showtime does seem to have more non-HD programming than the other HD channels.


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

should i go ahead and keep sharpness at -10?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

As soon as the new bird launches, I'll be switching to this new unit. I really like the looks of it.

(no reason to switch until MPEG4 is usable in Philly - we get the NY HD nets because all our nets are network O&O). And, as we all know, Philly doesn't have an RSN available thru D*.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Nflguy said:


> should i go ahead and keep sharpness at -10?


You're probably the best judge of that 

Seriously, most TVs have their Sharpness settings way too high. Your best bet is to rent/buy a video calibration DVD, such as Avia or Digital Video Essentials, which contain video test patterns to help you optimize all of your TVs video settings.


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, I decided to go all in. I ordered the 2nd HR20 yesterday and by next weekend the HR10 is going up for sale. I hope it's a black RCA, but I just decided it's time to say good bye to the HR10.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Panny TV advice

Sharpness is best set at -20 or lower.

After the 100 hours are up

Try picture = +26 or so
Brightness = +5 or so
Color = -4 or so.
Cinema setting.

or better yet for you if you have HD channels from DIRECT TV . Use the search function to search for test patterns on HDNET-it runs every early Sunday morning and record it. Then you can adjust the picutre and brightness to the levels on your tv and your room. 

Before then keep brightness and picutre at 0 or lower. Try to watch only HDTV channels in the 1st 100 hours


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

jaybee said:


> Well, I decided to go all in. I ordered the 2nd HR20 yesterday and by next weekend the HR10 is going up for sale. I hope it's a black RCA, but I just decided it's time to say good bye to the HR10.


I think you made a smart decision. The HR20 is much improved these days and will only get better.

This board has really brought to the fore-front the major problems with the HR20's


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

DawgLink said:


> I think you made a smart decision. The HR20 is much improved these days and will only get better.
> 
> This board has really brought to the fore-front the major problems with the HR20's


Truly this board and the great readers and posters here have brought the HR20 to stability and reliability much faster than it would have without us. We all done good.

Tom


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

Earl,
Did you see my response to your question on my OTA situation on page 7?


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

prushing said:


> That had me going crazy, I was on the phone trying to activate it and telling the CSR about what was happening, finally I thought let me try SVIDEO and it worked. Then HD looked like crap and I remember to switch the input on the tv.


You do know SVIDEO is NOT HD? HD output has to be component or HDMI.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

It is basically impossible to use the same software version for the 700 and the 100 since they are different manufacturers? Like the R15 uses 3 different versions for the 3 manufacturers. Why is this, if the boxes are made to the same spec, and the guts are the same


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Smuuth said:


> You do know SVIDEO is NOT HD? HD output has to be component or HDMI.


Yeah, but the box will not output with the HDMI cable during setup, so I had to hook it up with the S-video. After that I just forgot to switch it back to HDMI


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> It is basically impossible to use the same software version for the 700 and the 100 since they are different manufacturers? Like the R15 uses 3 different versions for the 3 manufacturers. Why is this, if the boxes are made to the same spec, and the guts are the same


SW makes "calls" to use the different hardware components within the device. If the hardware is different and doesn't respond to the same "calls" as the 700's hardware than you have a problem. Sounds like the hardware (tuners specifically) are very different.


----------



## Gotchaa (Jan 25, 2006)

Robert L said:


> Yep, that's the truth about Thompson. Some of their RCA products, especially tv's, have really been junk. Class action lawsuits and all that kind of stuff. Course I think I'm hearing the -100 is being built in China, so that might be a improvement for Thompson.


I'd disagree, anyone remember the DTC-100, solid DirecTV HD Receiver, still have mine ;0)


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Maybe I missed this along the way so please excuse me if this is a duplicate question.

If my HR20-700 is working properly is there any advantage in switching over to the HR20-100? Other than the color of course.

Louisp


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

1953 said:


> Maybe I missed this along the way so please excuse me if this is a duplicate question.
> 
> If my HR20-700 is working properly is there any advantage in switching over to the HR20-100? Other than the color of course.
> 
> Louisp


The HR20-100 has a digital coaxial on the back and a second Ethernet port. I don't know if anyone knows what the second Ethernet port is for yet. But other then that I believe they are just about the same builds. Right now the -100 is way behind on the software but it will be caught up soon and I believe they are going to stay on the same software. They will just get them at different times.


----------



## lespaul (Apr 2, 2007)

My HR20 got installed yesterday but it was the old -700 model. I did ask for the -100B but it did not happen. I am having issues with receiving over the air channels 2-1 and 2-2 and I realize that these are know issues. Does anyone know if the -100 fixed this problem? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

1953 said:


> Maybe I missed this along the way so please excuse me if this is a duplicate question.
> 
> If my HR20-700 is working properly is there any advantage in switching over to the HR20-100? Other than the color of course.
> 
> Louisp


To date the only thing I have observed is that the 100 series shows a considerably lower temperature reading. This could be a good thing though as the pictures Earl provided show a much more thermal friendly design to the 100 boxes. Not sure what else they might have changed within the chipset, but it's a very different box on the inside.

Given that the 100 series is running the old 12A version of the software I can say that we've seen very few complaints from the folks with a 100 box. That could just be how few there are out there or that it is running that much more reliably. Very hard to say though.

Earl, maybe we should create a sticky thread for discussion/issues on the 100 series box so people can start comparing notes???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lguvenoz said:


> To date the only thing I have observed is that the 100 series shows a considerably lower temperature reading. This could be a good thing though as the pictures Earl provided show a much more thermal friendly design to the 100 boxes. Not sure what else they might have changed within the chipset, but it's a very different box on the inside.
> 
> Given that the 100 series is running the old 12A version of the software I can say that we've seen very few complaints from the folks with a 100 box. That could just be how few there are out there or that it is running that much more reliably. Very hard to say though.
> 
> Earl, maybe we should create a sticky thread for discussion/issues on the 100 series box so people can start comparing notes???


Once we have a new version, and the volume of the HR20-100's increase, I will evaluate how to track them.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I can only test WBBM-DT on VHF-3... and no, it doesn't work.
> But I have no way to tell if it is because of the unit, or my distance.
> 
> As my HR10-250 didn't want to start up last night, so I couldn't use it as a reference to make sure I am still receiving the signal from the Hancock.


I forget what is your distance? I know you said you can get WBBM-DT on your TV's HD tuner.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

This is the first thing I spotted. According to my home theater system the coax digital audio out is supposed to be the best quality you can get. Even more so than the optical out. So I was very interested to see it now on the HR20-100. 

My DVD player has the coax digital out which is what I use for that to my home theater. I use HDMI from my HR20-700 to my TV, and the optical Audio out to my home theater. 

So I owuld be curious to see what people think about the coax digital audio out.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

gcisko said:


> This is the first thing I spotted. According to my home theater system the coax digital audio out is supposed to be the best quality you can get. Even more so than the optical out.


I always thought optical was better than coax???


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> I always thought optical was better than coax???


Optical and coax are exactly the same data stream, just different "wire".

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Optical and coax are exactly the same data stream, just different "wire".
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Optical looks cooler though. :hurah:


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

putalydonit said:


> new install-HR20-100S
> got two bad boxes-will not boot past "searching for sat... step 1 of 2"
> can see display on panny TH-42PHD8UK up to that point then goes blank
> when phone line plugged in lose dial tone in house
> any ideas???


This happened to me also and I found the dial tone on my phone was lost cause the installer plugged the phone line fDr the HR20-100 into the computer receptacle instead of the one marked phone line. Kisconnected all the phone stuf; then the phones reset and dial tone returned.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Will someone post Download screen picture of the -100 model ?


----------



## EdK99 (Feb 26, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Will someone post Download screen picture of the -100 model ?


I guess you did not read the first post of this thread where it has the link to the review thread with pictures http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83811 

Ed


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

EdK99 said:


> I guess you did not read the first post of this thread where it states that the pictures are here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83811
> 
> Ed


He is looking for a specific screen, that is not part of the review.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

It has been mentioned the blue circle on the 100 is brighter than on the 700, but anyone know if it can be dimmed as on the 700?

Also, the hard drive in the 100 is a WD 320 GB drive and what is in the 700? Seagate 320 GB?

The most significant differences that I've read so far are the 100 runs cooler and is quieter; the quiet factor is surely significant since the 700 hums like mad, unless modifying with soft rubber feet. Of course, the temperature is also very significant since lower likely will correlate with longer longevity, at least theoretically.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

JVM said:


> It has been mentioned the blue circle on the 100 is brighter than on the 700, but anyone know if it can be dimmed as on the 700?
> 
> The most significant differences that I've read so far are the 100 runs cooler and is quieter; the quiet factor is surely significant since the 700 hums like mad, unless modifying with soft rubber feet. Of course, the temperature is also very significant since lower likely will correlate with longer longevity, at least theoretically.


My light looks dimmer out of the box.

Mine actually is making some more noise, but I had to reposition it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

JVM said:


> It has been mentioned the blue circle on the 100 is brighter than on the 700, but anyone know if it can be dimmed as on the 700?
> 
> Also, the hard drive in the 100 is a WD 320 GB drive and what is in the 700? Seagate 320 GB?
> 
> The most significant differences that I've read so far are the 100 runs cooler and is quieter; the quiet factor is surely significant since the 700 hums like mad, unless modifying with soft rubber feet. Of course, the temperature is also very significant since lower likely will correlate with longer longevity, at least theoretically.


Yes, it can be dimmed like the 700.

-700 has a 300gb Seagate.

IMHO: My two units don't run any different from one another when it comes to sound.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

EdK99 said:


> I guess you did not read the first post of this thread where it has the link to the review thread with pictures http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83811
> 
> Ed


Same guess from my side - did you read what I'm continue to ask for ?
Actually, I'm reading posts at the site for almost 5 years and don't interesting in someone guesses.
If you have the picture - post it !


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

I was informed by a friend that the DTV Installer here said RF.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> I always thought optical was better than coax???


Me too!!! But I have a New SONY home theater system that says otherwise. So my DVD goes to the home theater via coax digital out, and the HR20 goes to the 
home theater via the digital optical. It works and everything sounds great. Except my wife does not like the sub woofer (which is the point of home theater). :nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gio12 said:


> I was informed by a friend that the DTV Installer here said RF.


The one that came with mine was an RC34.
Not sure if that one is RF or not (as I didn't take it out of the bag).

But in the package I got (Which may not be the same as the retail/intaller box), I did not get an an RF antenna (as this model it is an external antenna)


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

Golden-eared audiophiles prefer coax. Next in line comes optical - but only using glass fibers, not the usual plastic.

Unless your audio processor, amplifiers and speakers are of extraordinary quality and your ears are "golden," it's doubtful you'll hear any substantial differences.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

GP245 said:


> Golden-eared audiophiles prefer coax. Next in line comes optical - but only using glass fibers, not the usual plastic.
> 
> Unless your audio processor, amplifiers and speakers are of extraordinary quality and your ears are "golden," it's doubtful you'll hear any substantial differences.


Anyone who thinks they can hear the difference between glass and plastic fibers is completely delusional. Of course that's JMO.


----------



## bigjohn7 (Mar 23, 2007)

> The one that came with mine was an RC34.
> Not sure if that one is RF or not (as I didn't take it out of the bag).


The RC34 can be set up as RF or IR. I've tried it both ways, the IR works a little better imho (less missed keys, less bounce)


----------



## GollyGee (Feb 6, 2007)

GP245 said:


> Golden-eared audiophiles prefer coax. Next in line comes optical - but only using glass fibers, not the usual plastic.


An optical audio output is a coax output with an LED soldered on the end.

Personally, I don't believe that you can hear a difference between the two. I don't understand how you could hear a difference, since the two bitstreams are identical. If there are people who can hear such a difference, I am not one of them.


----------



## oldpianos (Jan 16, 2007)

The line levels going into the receiver may be different - with coax it's just a digital signal. With optical, that same digital signal is converted to light and then once received, converted back to the same signal as the coax had all along. It theory, it sould be the same, but it depends on the conversion I guess.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The physical level do not contribute errors upto next level ( packets) - forget about plastic/copper/glass or diamonds here.


----------



## pman_jim (Jan 24, 2007)

P Smith, which start up screen shot did you want? (no joke) It all looks the same as the -700.

Had my first BSOD with the -100 (good timing since was gonna take some shots anyway) this evening. Don't know how long it had been hung. Recorded 3 shows off 76 (DSHD) last night, so it had stayed on 76. Turned everything on, and had nothing, no response from the remote, light didn't flash when pushing buttons on the remote. Had same issue oin the -700 with that release when leaving the box on an HD channel.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Actally it's Download Progress Screen - there you can see what version of SW and some other numbers. I recall someone posted such screenshot when first CEs began spooling.


----------



## pman_jim (Jan 24, 2007)

Ah.. Well let me try again..


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

pman_jim said:


> Had my first BSOD with the -100 (good timing since was gonna take some shots anyway) this evening. Don't know how long it had been hung. Recorded 3 shows off 76 (DSHD) last night, so it had stayed on 76. Turned everything on, and had nothing, no response from the remote, light didn't flash when pushing buttons on the remote. Had same issue oin the -700 with that release when leaving the box on an HD channel.


Sounds like 12a to me.
Maybe the grass isn't greener over at RCA, after all.
Should also help sort out what's hardware and what's software, no?


----------



## pman_jim (Jan 24, 2007)

cygnusloop said:


> Sounds like 12a to me.
> Maybe the grass isn't greener over at RCA, after all.
> Should also help sort out what's hardware and what's software, no?


Exactly! I forgot about that issue with 012a until I had the BSOD.



P Smith said:


> Actally it's Download Progress Screen - there you can see what version of SW and some other numbers. I recall someone posted such screenshot when first CEs began spooling.


Here ya go.. At least I didn't loose any guide data!


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

Should i worry about burn in when im fast forwarding past commericals with my hd dvr?


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Nflguy said:


> Should i worry about burn in when im fast forwarding past commericals with my hd dvr?


Not sure I understand your question. Never heard of that before. But please elaborate.

And, BTW, :welcome_s to the forum


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Nflguy said:


> Should i worry about burn in when im fast forwarding past commericals with my hd dvr?


If you're asking this because the progress bar is visible while fast forwarding, you really should have to worry about it. For a typical commercial block, you'll only be fastforwarding for a total of around 1 - 2 minutes. On top of that, almost all new plasma TVs are designed to limit or prevent burn-in.


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tip.. Now i need to find a good dvd player/recorder for my system. Any suggestions?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

pman_jim said:


> Here ya go.. At least I didn't loose any guide data!


Thanks for help - now I know I was right when did try to parse that 0x0145 beta SW. It was for your new model;
unfortunately for my initial theory how to make receiver's name from that stream's numbers.
BTW, current version 0x012A of HR20-100 spooling from Tp25


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

Nflguy said:


> Thanks for the tip.. Now i need to find a good dvd player/recorder for my system. Any suggestions?


Kind of off-topic, but if the moderators don't mind:

Samsung R145 or Toshiba D-R5 are two units I have and they both work well. Samsung has a weak remote but nice features; the Toshiba's clock stays on time even after a brownout where you need to reset the Samsung. Overall, I prefer the Samsung.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Opto 970 is a great DVD player.


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm not worried about functions like setting it to record at a certain time. I record everything to DVR and then will attempt to record from my hd dvr to the recorder. I'm more concerned with video quality of the burns and setup etc etc..


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

Nflguy said:


> I'm not worried about functions like setting it to record at a certain time. I record everything to DVR and then will attempt to record from my hd dvr to the recorder. I'm more concerned with video quality of the burns and setup etc etc..


That's what I use it for, backing up my DVR. I just mentioned the clock thing as some find it important.

I find picture quality to be fine with both units using HDMI out to my TV and S Video to DVD. The Toshiba takes significantly longer to load.


----------



## Aquos (Apr 3, 2007)

I've had the HR20-100S for about 10 days. I notice occasional audio problems when playing back recorded material. If I rewind and hit play again the problem seems to go away. It happens on a semi-regular basis. Has anyone else encountered this problem?

On a seperate topic, does anyone know how I can get an external RF antenna for this unit so I can switch the remote to RF use?


----------



## Lynskyn (Dec 17, 2005)

> does anyone know how I can get an external RF antenna for this unit so I can switch the remote to RF use?


Put an F connector on a 9" piece of RG-6.
Strip about 8" down to the center conductor.
Bend the center conductor to a 90 degree angle.
Connect the F connector to the RF port.
Done.


----------



## Aquos (Apr 3, 2007)

Lynskyn said:


> Put an F connector on a 9" piece of RG-6.
> Strip about 8" down to the center conductor.
> Bend the center conductor to a 90 degree angle.
> Connect the F connector to the RF port.
> Done.


Thanks. I'm not sure my wife will be pleased with that solution, but I'll try it out with some extra coax.


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

My HR20-100B came with a RF antenna in the box. It was stuck to the bottom of the packing materials, so take a second look, hopefully you have it in the box.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Aquos said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure my wife will be pleased with that solution, but I'll try it out with some extra coax.


Poor guy  - the piece of cable will be not seen from front, be a man !


----------



## Aquos (Apr 3, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Poor guy  - the piece of cable will be not seen from front, be a man !


Boy, tough crowd. 

Has anyone else seen the audio issue? It's like a high pitched tone being overlayed on top of whatever the normal audio is. The normal audio seems like its breaking up a little as well. I've tested with directly attached HDMI and directly attached component cables. When it starts, I can flip back and forth between the two and they both show the same issue.


----------



## Aquos (Apr 3, 2007)

lewgar said:


> My HR20-100B came with a RF antenna in the box. It was stuck to the bottom of the packing materials, so take a second look, hopefully you have it in the box.


Thanks, it was in the box. I didn't look carefully enough the first time.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if some installers throw out the RF antenna, just like my installer threw out the remote labels and other paperwork from the HR20 box.


----------



## bigjohn7 (Mar 23, 2007)

-left my 100s on channel 98 (NGC Preview #9) when I went to bed last night- when I turned it on this morning, there was a message about paying $4.95 to record it if I wanted it. :nono2: 

I tried to switch channels, nothing worked right. It kept going back to channel 98 (couldn't even play previously recorded stuff). I rebooted it & everything worked ok for a while; then the remote started acting strange. Only a few keys would work (guide, list, exit & a couple more). I rebooted again & everything is ok so far (it's been about 2 hours). 

Another strange event: I recorded a couple of shows & when I went to play one, it was black. I fast forwarded the recording through the first five minutes, hit pause then play & the show was there!. I could actually back up to the beginning & watch the whole show. I exited from the show & re-started it several times; each time required the same process to view the recording.:eek2: 

-Looks like the 100 series is no panacea.


----------



## pman_jim (Jan 24, 2007)

bigjohn7 said:


> I tried to switch channels, nothing worked right. It kept going back to channel 98 (couldn't even play previously recorded stuff). I rebooted it & everything worked ok for a while; then the remote started acting strange. Only a few keys would work (guide, list, exit & a couple more). I rebooted again & everything is ok so far (it's been about 2 hours).
> 
> Another strange event: I recorded a couple of shows & when I went to play one, it was black. I fast forwarded the recording through the first five minutes, hit pause then play & the show was there!. I could actually back up to the beginning & watch the whole show. I exited from the show & re-started it several times; each time required the same process to view the recording.:eek2:
> 
> -Looks like the 100 series is no panacea.


Thats a known issue with the 0x012a software that is currently on the -100. I'm having the same issues with it that I had with the -700 with that same software release. Hopefully D* will come out with a newer software update for the -100 that will bring it more in line with what the -700 has now. I'm currently haveing no problems with the -700.


----------



## bigjohn7 (Mar 23, 2007)

> Thats a known issue with the 0x012a software that is currently on the -100.


Thanks, Jim- that's the kind of info I'd hoped for. Does the software update from the satellite or from the phone? I have some phone issues with the 100s also.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bigjohn7 said:


> Thanks, Jim- that's the kind of info I'd hoped for. Does the software update from the satellite or from the phone? I have some phone issues with the 100s also.


What are your phone issues with the -100?

As for the updates... Via the SAT


----------



## pman_jim (Jan 24, 2007)

It updates via the satellite, usually in the middle of the night. Just keep your eyes on the forum and you'll know when the update has been downloaded. I've found that if you put the -100 in standby, make sure its on a SD channel. Or just never put it in standby. That cleared up 95% percent of my locking issues. I personally haven't had a problem with my -700 in the more recent upgrades with that issue.


----------



## bigjohn7 (Mar 23, 2007)

I just resolved the phone issue. I read a post about plugging it into one of the ethernet ports. I didn't think that was very likely, since the ports are on opposite ends of the back, but sure enough, that's what my installer did.

Thanks for the tip Jim, I'll try to remember to go to SD before shutting down.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

bigjohn7 said:


> I just resolved the phone issue. I read a post about plugging it into one of the ethernet ports. I didn't think that was very likely, since the ports are on opposite ends of the back, but sure enough, that's what my installer did.
> 
> Thanks for the tip Jim, I'll try to remember to go to SD before shutting down.


That is only the beginning. Wait until you have to call their tech support. I was watching baseball on ESPN HD and hit the display button only to see 480P, not realizing I could change it with the Format button -- I had disconnected the DVR for a short time and it must have defaulted to 480P. I called tech support and was told 480P *is* high definition! I almost fell out of my seat laughing. I told her 480P is not HD and she asked me to wait while she researched it. Finally she came back and apologized. How it is possible someone in tech support didn't know 480P is not HD is beyond me


----------



## colo232 (Mar 29, 2007)

Is the HDMI cable that comes with the HR20-100 any good?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

colo232 said:


> Is the HDMI cable that comes with the HR20-100 any good?


The one that came in my box is similar to the one that I have been using for about 3+ years now... (it came with the HR10-250).

It seems to be fine... 
HDMI cables don't have to be ultra expensive to be good.

I would guess in 99.9% of the cases.. the HDMI cable that may come with the HR20-100 is fine for usage.


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

What do we need a RF antenna for?? I thought sattelite provided everthing we needed.


----------



## Lynskyn (Dec 17, 2005)

The RF antenna is for the remote control.


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

Hh


andbye said:


> Got my 2nd HR 20. It's model designation is 100S. It has the additional vents but is not black and not RCA. Mfg date is 3/8/07. Runs slightly cooler than the 1st model at 113 vs 118. Has version Ox12a while original just upgraded from Ox13 to Ox145. Have a question about the new 100S. My local ABC network shows on my guide in the Sacramento area on 3 lines as 10 KXTV, 10 SA10 and 10-1 KXTV. On this new unit the 10 KXTV line brings up a blank screen.;the other two lines display the programming correctly. and the older unit displays all 3 correctly . How can I force an update to Ox145; has anyone else had similar problem . and would the update be likely to fix it? I don't want to call D^ tech till last resort.


 Since my original post, I found out my 12a was the latest version ; another poster from the Sacramento region has reported the same issue; the problem went away overnight but has started reoccurring on an intermittent basis in spite of RBR, un=plug. menu resets and other trouble shooting. I think it must be specific to my HR20-100 since it only happens on ABC 10KXTV and never on the HR20-700. When will the next software download happen?


----------



## samsushiro (Mar 19, 2007)

Aquos said:


> I've had the HR20-100S for about 10 days. I notice occasional audio problems when playing back recorded material. If I rewind and hit play again the problem seems to go away. It happens on a semi-regular basis. Has anyone else encountered this problem?





Aquos said:


> Has anyone else seen the audio issue? It's like a high pitched tone being overlayed on top of whatever the normal audio is. The normal audio seems like its breaking up a little as well. I've tested with directly attached HDMI and directly attached component cables. When it starts, I can flip back and forth between the two and they both show the same issue.


I just upgraded from the R15 junk to the HR20-100S on Friday 03/31. I also have the same audio problem so I called DTV back to complain some more. They all know me there because of how many times I have called to tell them how absolutely awesome the R15 was (yeah right). The installer called me the next day and told me that a service call was not necessary and to call DTV back to have the unit replaced. I'm about to call DTV and give them another piece of my mind later today. Has anyone out there had any success troubleshooting this audio issue? I really dont want to replcace my DVR for a 4th time.

"Please God, let this be a bad dream and let me wake up with a TiVo again."


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have noted in a few other threads... Until the HR20-100 is updated to the latest version of the software.

It is possible this this, and other "issues" with the HR20-100 may exist, that have already been fixed in the -700 counter part.


----------



## samsushiro (Mar 19, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have noted in a few other threads... Until the HR20-100 is updated to the latest version of the software.
> 
> It is possible this this, and other "issues" with the HR20-100 may exist, that have already been fixed in the -700 counter part.


OK, dumb, lazy question then:

What is the latest software? Ox145?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

samsushiro said:


> OK, dumb, lazy question then:
> 
> What is the latest software? Ox145?


For the HR20-700: 0x145
For the HR20-100: 0x12a


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

I installed it on Friday. This afternoon upon returning home I had a black screen and it was unresponsive. Works fine after rebootng. CID has same problem for me as the HR20-700 (145). Message that tells me to call my phone Co nad get caller ID. I have Verizon. I really like the HR201-100. Black matches the other equipment. The OTA seems acquire singals faster. The box runs at 99 degrees rather than 126 (difference between Seagate and WD drives I think). The WD drive seems to be bit quieter as well.

I am giving enthusiastic support to the programmers working on the next HR20-100 firmware upgrade. May you work well and get this done before the holiday this weekend.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

does ANYBODY know where i can buy the HR20 100B hd-dvr? Iv'e tried directv,amazon,ebay,valueelectronics.crutchfield,circuit city,best buy and 2 local home theater dealers, and no one carrys it!! i was told that in september the black ones would be out, and that the ones that were out now were beta versions.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jmschnur said:


> I installed it on Friday. This afternoon upon returning home I had a black screen and it was unresponsive. Works fine after rebootng. CID has same problem for me as the HR20-700 (145). Message that tells me to call my phone Co nad get caller ID. I have Verizon. I really like the HR201-100. Black matches the other equipment. The OTA seems acquire singals faster. The box runs at 99 degrees rather than 126 (difference between Seagate and WD drives I think). The WD drive seems to be bit quieter as well.
> 
> I am giving enthusiastic support to the programmers working on the next HR20-100 firmware upgrade. May you work well and get this done before the holiday this weekend.


The temperature has a lot more to do with the layout of some of the other components and the placement of the fan... not so much the brand of hard drive.

As for the update... very very very very very very little chance of their being a national update on it before the holiday weekend.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

celticpride said:


> does ANYBODY know where i can buy the HR20 100B hd-dvr? Iv'e tried directv,amazon,ebay,valueelectronics.crutchfield,circuit city,best buy and 2 local home theater dealers, and no one carrys it!! i was told that in september the black ones would be out, and that the ones that were out now were beta versions.


The black ones that are out now... are not Beta versions.
They are productions verisons... however... not many where made.

Shortly after the production run started, the decision was made to go back to the silver color.

There is no retailer (that I have seen), that has the Black version available for specific ordering.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Earl,

Good point!


The placement of the fan would make a big difference. I did look up reviews of both drives. The WD is supposed to be a bit cooler-but I agree that is only a few degrees and not the difference of the 28 or so we are seeing.

Is the temp the "SMART" temp or a motherboard sensor?

I wonder what is better about silver over black. Is it marketing, costs, or production, or scratching issues? 

Too bad about the lack of a national release this week but they must be working hard.


Joel


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

Why are the HR20-700's so hard to find all of a sudden at retailers ? I checked online with Bestbuy and Circuitcity and its only available by ordering it. Crutchfield don't even list a dvr for now. 

So, if they are going to continue making the 700 and the 100 is shipping, is the demand so high again they cannot keep up? Maybe they cut back on the 700 production? 

Well, I realize they have over 16 million subscribers, and most don't use a dvr, which I always found weird. But the HR20 is now their main receiver, and fast as electronics can be made these days after everything is in place, seems like they could keep up. 

I know all can't be trying to switch to HD all of a sudden.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The black ones that are out now... are not Beta versions.
> They are productions verisons... however... not many where made.
> 
> Shortly after the production run started, the decision was made to go back to the silver color.
> ...


So any ideas on how to get a black one? That's what I'm waiting for. I want a second HR20, but I want it black to match the rest of my components!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

benjaminmarle said:


> So any ideas on how to get a black one? That's what I'm waiting for. I want a second HR20, but I want it black to match the rest of my components!


The only chance you can guarantee to get a black unit is if you can find one at a retail store. You probably won't. It has been posted on here several times people have been looking for them but can not find them. If you call D* and ask for a -100 or a -700 they can not even tell you what one you will get. I know they will not be able to tell you if you are getting a black unit.


----------



## TOakley1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Shortly after the production run started, the decision was made to go back to the silver color.
> 
> There is no retailer (that I have seen), that has the Black version available for specific ordering.


This is VERY disappointing. Some of us have been waiting for 6 months to get a black unit, and now it looks like they will be unattainable?


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I guess I have sort of the opposite view - I'd rather get a box that has more current patches on it than a certain color. I'm due for try 2 on upgrading me to D* HD next Friday and from everything I can read here the -700 with more current software is a more reliable box than the black box. Of course that could all change over the weekend.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The black ones that are out now... are not Beta versions.
> They are productions verisons... however... not many where made.
> 
> Shortly after the production run started, the decision was made to go back to the silver color.
> ...


Earl,
Did DTV state why the "Black" version was cancelled? Or, do you have any idea why?

Thanks,
Louisp


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

Robert L said:


> Why are the HR20-700's so hard to find all of a sudden at retailers ? I checked online with Bestbuy and Circuitcity and its only available by ordering it. Crutchfield don't even list a dvr for now.
> 
> So, if they are going to continue making the 700 and the 100 is shipping, is the demand so high again they cannot keep up? Maybe they cut back on the 700 production?
> 
> ...


I suspect that DTV is curtailing production of the HR20 both the 100 and 700 until they have perfected? the unit.

Can you imagine the load of work to DTV's system if they added another 500K units more to the market today? Prior to the introduction of the HR20, it was so easy to call DTV, now it is just almost impossible.

I would believe that this HR20 has strained their system so much.......

It's only good if you are here at DBStalk...but we are a small percentage of users in the know......Otherwise, If I encountered a problem, I'd go and call DTV at once.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

Robert L said:


> Why are the HR20-700's so hard to find all of a sudden at retailers ? I checked online with Bestbuy and Circuitcity and its only available by ordering it. Crutchfield don't even list a dvr for now.
> 
> So, if they are going to continue making the 700 and the 100 is shipping, is the demand so high again they cannot keep up? Maybe they cut back on the 700 production?
> 
> ...


I find it hard to believe they will continue making both 100 and 700 units. I think the 100 will, if not now, be replacing the 700.

Just my opinion.


----------



## bigjohn7 (Mar 23, 2007)

Just got my 2nd HR20 yesterday- The first one (about 2 weeks ago) was the 100s & this one is a 700; the installer said it was pretty random whether you got a 700 or a 100. I mentioned my problem with the 100s and Sacramento's channel 10 & he indicated that it was happening consistently & would probably be resolved with the next update. There seems to be no problem with my 700.


----------



## colo232 (Mar 29, 2007)

Question about resolutions:

My Samsung LCD TV supports 480p, 720p and 1080i and its native resolution is 720p.
Should I set my HR20-100 to:

A) Native=off and chose resolution 720p only.
B) Native=on and chose resolution 720p and 1080i.

One more question... what’s the best way to display Standard Definition programs?

Thanks all.


----------



## Maddcovv (Apr 6, 2007)

Got my shiney new black one installed wednesday! This messageboard was a great help in being prepared. So far so good.... Except no HD OTA or OTA (sa) antenna channels yet. I am getting locals via the dish though.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

colo232 said:


> Question about resolutions:
> 
> My Samsung LCD TV supports 480p, 720p and 1080i and its native resolution is 720p.
> Should I set my HR20-100 to:
> ...


According to what I was told by DirecTV tech support, Native Off is what they recommend because the channels change faster and TV picture is more reliable. What they mean by more reliable is the picture won't change so much as with Native On. You can select all the resolutions your TV supports. I believe it's pretty much a personal decision on what you select from the options available -- and that includes the Native issue.

From what DirecTV tech support says, there is no difference in picture quality between Native On or Off, but I don't know how accurate that information is, especially since I think some people claim there is a difference.


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

TOakley1 said:


> This is VERY disappointing. Some of us have been waiting for 6 months to get a black unit, and now it looks like they will be unattainable?


Eastwood Automotive makes a black spray paint that wrinkle finishes just like th eold time black instrumentation. So spray the silver one.:lol:


----------



## TOakley1 (Feb 1, 2007)

joesigg said:


> Eastwood Automotive makes a black spray paint that wrinkle finishes just like th eold time black instrumentation. So spray the silver one.:lol:


Don't tempt me. I want a black one pretty bad.


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

JVM said:


> I find it hard to believe they will continue making both 100 and 700 units. I think the 100 will, if not now, be replacing the 700.
> 
> Just my opinion.


I was kind of thinking the same thing, since the 700 doesn't seem to be available like they were not long ago. But Earl claims the 700 isn't going away, yet why the drying up of them lately? But on the flip side why would Thomson be able to keep up with demand by themselves and why would Directv drop Pace.

I'm going to add two more sometime, but now I'll probably wait and see if the 700 stays around. Its not that I think the -100 is better, I just know if that's the only one their making, it will gradually get equal then more attention in the future.


----------



## joerod1 (Apr 7, 2007)

I have looked and called everywhere for the 100 (in BLACK). I have been on the phone with DirecTV a few times. Each call I get a different person with a different story!  I think I may have finally found a pipeline into getting them. If it works out I will let anyone know which dealer. I already pre ordered and wil let you know early this week. Wish me luck!


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

Robert L said:


> I was kind of thinking the same thing, since the 700 doesn't seem to be available like they were not long ago. But Earl claims the 700 isn't going away, yet why the drying up of them lately? But on the flip side why would Thomson be able to keep up with demand by themselves and why would Directv drop Pace.
> 
> I'm going to add two more sometime, but now I'll probably wait and see if the 700 stays around. Its not that I think the -100 is better, I just know if that's the only one their making, it will gradually get equal then more attention in the future.


I agree the best thing for you is waiting, although I would probably go for the 100 once the software is caught up, mainly because it runs cooler and quieter (quieter being reported by some people).


----------



## babzog (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Earl,

In your review, you said your "jaw dropped" when you opened the unit. Having only an R15 and never having seen an HR20, could you be more specific as to the cause of your loosened mandible?  Just looks like a circuit board and HD and some cables to me... what are the differences, other than outward appearance, between the two?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

babzog said:


> Hi Earl,
> 
> In your review, you said your "jaw dropped" when you opened the unit. Having only an R15 and never having seen an HR20, could you be more specific as to the cause of your loosened mandible?  Just looks like a circuit board and HD and some cables to me... what are the differences, other than outward appearance, between the two?


See his post earlier in this thread. 


Earl Bonovich said:


> It was neither good or bad.
> 
> My Jaw dropped because of how different the inside was.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

colo232 said:


> My Samsung LCD TV supports 480p, 720p and 1080i and its native resolution is 720p.
> Should I set my HR20-100 to:
> 
> A) Native=off and chose resolution 720p only.
> ...


What works best for your setup and your eyes is exclusive to you. I'd recommend going with Native off at 720p, but if 1080i looks better to you, then that's what you should use.


----------



## Deebo (Apr 8, 2007)

I have HR20-100b issue.... The Darn thing will not record! The box works great otherwise. 

-When I press the Record button I get the message that I need to call Directv. I Directv did send me a "new box but it is a HR20-700.

What to do??? Should I go ahead and use the 700? Or is there a fix to my recording issue. I sure would like to keep the shiny black box.

Sudgestions??


----------



## zyron (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi everybody. I'm new to the site. Also to hd. I'm recieving my hr20-? on monday. Looking forward to the hd experience. I would like to get the -100 but I'm sure it will be the -700. 

Have the problems I have read on other review sites just pickey people. or is this machine alot better then what they have said?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

zyron said:


> Hi everybody. I'm new to the site. Also to hd. I'm recieving my hr20-? on monday. Looking forward to the hd experience. I would like to get the -100 but I'm sure it will be the -700.
> 
> Have th eproblems I have read on other review sites just pickey people. or is this machine alot better then what they have said?


There are still some problems with the -700 but it is 100 times better then it was when it came out in September. The -100 is working off of old software right now that did have some problems but that unit should be catching up soon with the same software the -700 has. All in all I have had 2 HR20's since September when they came out and had all the problems but I think it is a great unit. I believe that you will be happy with it. Just give it a chance.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

By the way welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Was thinking about that 2nd Ethernet port ...

Wonder if it would provide a way for D* to securely deal with the DRM police to allow for moving HD shows around the home.

If D* provided a special box that when wired to the 2nd port provided a totally 100% "closed" secure environment then maybe the DRM gods would leave them alone and let HD be moved all thru the home from box to box.

In a perfect world, we shouldn't have to worry about DRM, and D* should be able to just use a standard gigabit adaptor, but with all of the restrictions put on other DVR's (when they even hint of MRV for HD), maybe this is a simple way to deal with the issue by using a 2nd secure closed network.

Just a thought ...


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Deebo said:


> I have HR20-100b issue.... The Darn thing will not record! The box works great otherwise.
> 
> -When I press the Record button I get the message that I need to call Directv. I Directv did send me a "new box but it is a HR20-700.
> 
> ...


Are you sure that Directv authorized the DVR features on the HR20-100? When I added a R15 and activated it they only turned on the ability to receive, not record. I had to call back and the CSR authorized the DVR function (I already had another DVR on my account).


----------



## Marcus Welby (Apr 8, 2007)

If one was intent on replacing their silver 700 with a black 100, and was willing to pay the $300 for a new one, what's involved in getting rid of the 700? I only have one TV in my house, so I have no need for 2 HR20s (I keep my modded SAT-T60 exclusively for SD recordings). From what I understand, I can't just simply sell the 700. So how would I get rid of it? 

For the record, my 700 has more problems than the color. While it has been working pretty much flawlessly, the hard drive noise is unbearable. It can be easily heard across the room as a steady "bag of marbles" noise, but is interrupted regularly by VERY loud clicks that sound like a frikking maraca. I'm guessing the hard drive is on its way out, but I don't have any faith that sending it in for repair or replacement will get me a new black model. 

So what are my options?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I just had a thought about the second Ethernet port on the -100. Forgive me if someone already thought of this.

As is the case for me, and possible many others, multiple HR20s live next to each other. In addition, I have a Slingbox. If the second Ethernet port is simply to be utilized as a two-port Ethernet Switch, I could in essence daisy-chain my second HR20 and the Slingbox without the need for an external switch yet still have a single wired run to my entertainment center.

This may not be the optimum network setup, but it would provide the cleanest installation path.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Marcus Welby said:


> If one was intent on replacing their silver 700 with a black 100, and was willing to pay the $300 for a new one, what's involved in getting rid of the 700? I only have one TV in my house, so I have no need for 2 HR20s (I keep my modded SAT-T60 exclusively for SD recordings). From what I understand, I can't just simply sell the 700. So how would I get rid of it?
> 
> For the record, my 700 has more problems than the color. While it has been working pretty much flawlessly, the hard drive noise is unbearable. It can be easily heard across the room as a steady "bag of marbles" noise, but is interrupted regularly by VERY loud clicks that sound like a frikking maraca. I'm guessing the hard drive is on its way out, but I don't have any faith that sending it in for repair or replacement will get me a new black model.
> 
> So what are my options?


Welcome to the forum

You can not sell the HR20. It is a leased unit and if you do not want to use it anymore you would have to turn it back into D*.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

Marcus Welby said:


> If one was intent on replacing their silver 700 with a black 100, and was willing to pay the $300 for a new one, what's involved in getting rid of the 700? I only have one TV in my house, so I have no need for 2 HR20s (I keep my modded SAT-T60 exclusively for SD recordings). From what I understand, I can't just simply sell the 700. So how would I get rid of it?
> 
> For the record, my 700 has more problems than the color. While it has been working pretty much flawlessly, the hard drive noise is unbearable. It can be easily heard across the room as a steady "bag of marbles" noise, but is interrupted regularly by VERY loud clicks that sound like a frikking maraca. I'm guessing the hard drive is on its way out, but I don't have any faith that sending it in for repair or replacement will get me a new black model.
> 
> So what are my options?


The 100 may be better noisewise with regard to humming, but I haven't read it's better with that "bag of marbles" sound. When using hard drives in this capacity of 300GB or more, there is bound to be noise coming from such a small enclosure. If you could suspend the HR20, or the hard drive, I think that would help, but don't see how it could be done 

You can alleviate the humming by using products like acoustifeet and IsoNode.

Someone can jump in and give use a first-hand comparison of the 100 and 700 with regard to noise other than humming, such as clicking or whatever.

Question: Did your 700 always sound like it does now or has it suddenly become worse? If you have had that noise from the beginning, you may be greatly disappointed buying the 100 if it makes that same clicking noise.


----------



## Marcus Welby (Apr 8, 2007)

JVM said:


> Question: Did your 700 always sound like it does now or has it suddenly become worse? If you have had that noise from the beginning, you may be greatly disappointed buying the 100 if it makes that same clicking noise.


It's always had the seek noise, which is annoying but tolerable. The "maraca" sound has only started in the past few days, and has gotten quite worse today. I'm in the next room right now, and can hear it clicking loudly every ten or fifteen seconds. It literally sounds like a maraca, and almost as loud. Just a very loud (for a hard drive) click. I suspect the drive is gonna crap out on me any time now. I guess I'll call DirecTV and see what my options are.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Marcus Welby said:


> It's always had the seek noise, which is annoying but tolerable. The "maraca" sound has only started in the past few days, and has gotten quite worse today. I'm in the next room right now, and can hear it clicking loudly every ten or fifteen seconds. It literally sounds like a maraca, and almost as loud. Just a very loud (for a hard drive) click. I suspect the drive is gonna crap out on me any time now. I guess I'll call DirecTV and see what my options are.


I don't understand the noise issue at all. Mine is quiet and cannot generally be heard in normal room conditions (and I live in a solid house in the country -- no external noise at all). I only hear an occasional click or a slight hum if I'm very close to the unit. In a dead silent room (as late night, no other sound) I hear it a little more.

If I heard anything like you are describing, I would be on the phone getting a replacement.

Edit: This is a -700.


----------



## Woody_1 (Jan 11, 2007)

JVM said:


> The 100 may be better noisewise with regard to humming, but I haven't read it's better with that "bag of marbles" sound. When using hard drives in this capacity of 300GB or more, there is bound to be noise coming from such a small enclosure. If you could suspend the HR20, or the hard drive, I think that would help, but don't see how it could be done
> 
> You can alleviate the humming by using products like acoustifeet and IsoNode.
> 
> Someone can jump in and give use a first-hand comparison of the 100 and 700 with regard to noise other than humming, such as clicking or whatever.


I have one of each. 
The-700 has a bit more "hum" to it. I put some rubber washers under the feet as isolation, and the hum is gone. No hard drive noise noticeable.
-100 has built in isolation feet that work well. No hard drive noise from it either.

With isolation under the feet, they are virtually identical in noise factor, very low.


----------



## matthewsdaniels (Apr 11, 2007)

First time post...

I have a HR20-700 in a small hall closet and an HR20-100 in a 3 foot tall wodden bookcase with doors....no vent. The -700 is in a MUCH bigger space but is constantly shutting down, is FIRE hot and the record light blinks red telling me it's overheated (instead of amber when recording). When I do get the -700 to run the internal temp hovers around 147-148 degrees so I'm guessing it shuts off around 150. The -100 is in a MUCH smaller completely enclosed cabinet yet runs at about 104-106 and never cuts off...

Any one run into problems like this and have any recommendations about how to get DTV to send me a -100 to replace the -700? I called and they said it's luck of the draw....mentioned I might be able to get one if they fill out a "compatability report" but there is no promise for that either... I would be up and running perfect if I could get rid of the 150 degree paperweight -700 and get a 2nd cool running -100.

Also, to reiterate other posts, I too have found the -100 to be much quicker and quieter than the -700 and not quite as "buggy". Overall a much better unit.
Thanks, MD


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

matthewsdaniels said:


> First time post...
> 
> I have a HR20-700 in a small hall closet and an HR20-100 in a 3 foot tall wodden bookcase with doors....no vent. The -700 is in a MUCH bigger space but is constantly shutting down, is FIRE hot and the record light blinks red telling me it's overheated (instead of amber when recording). When I do get the -700 to run the internal temp hovers around 147-148 degrees so I'm guessing it shuts off around 150. The -100 is in a MUCH smaller completely enclosed cabinet yet runs at about 104-106 and never cuts off...
> 
> ...


There's no reason why your -700 should run so hot, unless its fan has failed or its venting is blocked. You might try using a USB-powered fan, like a Targus ChillPad, to help it run cooler. Or simply get it replaced .... it won't matter if the replacement is a -100 or -700, as long as its cooling fan is working properly.


----------



## JVM (Feb 21, 2007)

matthewsdaniels said:


> First time post...
> 
> I have a HR20-700 in a small hall closet and an HR20-100 in a 3 foot tall wodden bookcase with doors....no vent. The -700 is in a MUCH bigger space but is constantly shutting down, is FIRE hot and the record light blinks red telling me it's overheated (instead of amber when recording). When I do get the -700 to run the internal temp hovers around 147-148 degrees so I'm guessing it shuts off around 150. The -100 is in a MUCH smaller completely enclosed cabinet yet runs at about 104-106 and never cuts off...
> 
> ...


Can you elaborate on the "quicker and quieter"?


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

In my case changing channels seems quicker but this may be due to the two different firmwares. Version 12.X may be faster (with bugs) than 14.x (with less bugs) in changing channels.

According to Earl 100 seems to better laid out and the fan does not have to work as hard to keep it cool. The Hard Disk is a bit quieter as well.


----------



## BillN96 (Mar 30, 2007)

Any word on when we can expect the first update for the HR20-100?


----------



## bigjohn7 (Mar 23, 2007)

I recorded a program the other night on three separate DVR's (HR10-250, HR20-100 and HR20-700) with the following results:I watched the HR20-100 first and the last 7-8 minutes of the program was riddled with break-ups in both audio and video, totally unwatchable. 

I thought it might be the originating source (local channel) but when I checked the recording on the HR10 and the 700, there were no breakups at all. Hopefully its just a software problem that will be cured with the next update, but as it sits now, the 100 is the least dependable of the three if you want to be sure you get a good recording.

ps. I like that "Cool Member" (just noticed).


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

bigjohn7 said:


> ...I watched the HR20-100 first and the last 7-8 minutes of the program was riddled with break-ups in both audio and video, totally unwatchable...


This is _exactly_ what I recall from sw rev. 0x12a. I think that new software will fix this problem for you when it is available.


----------



## bigjohn7 (Mar 23, 2007)

> This is exactly what I recall from sw rev. 0x12a. I think that new software will fix this problem for you when it is available.


Thanks cygnusloop, that's what I was hoping for.


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

BillN96 said:


> Any word on when we can expect the first update for the HR20-100?


I have both the 100 and 700 and an HR10. The 100 won't get my local (Sacto) channel 10 HD over the dish. I agree that at this point the 100 is the least reliable. It also has the same captioning issues with disjointed words, foreign words and numbers where there should be letters and multiple button presses for setting this technology which is by no means new. HEY EARL!! At least; give us a guesstimate when the software upgrade is coming for the 100 --otherwise people will begin asking for replacements along with those who are just trying to get a black faceplate


----------



## abc (Apr 11, 2007)

andbye said:


> I have both the 100 and 700 and an HR10. The 100 won't get my local (Sacto) channel 10 HD over the dish. I agree that at this point the 100 is the least reliable. It also has the same captioning issues with disjointed words, foreign words and numbers where there should be letters and multiple button presses for setting this technology which is by no means new. HEY EARL!! At least; give us a guesstimate when the software upgrade is coming for the 100 --otherwise people will begin asking for replacements along with those who are just trying to get a black faceplate


i too have the dreaded audio stuttering on my replacement hr 20-100, which replaced a malfunctioning hr20-700, which replaced a PERFECTLY functioning hr10-250 (stupid me!).......i have had three different techs to my house, and screamed at dtv over the phone, and am just about to leave dtv after 10 years for verizon fios........these are my details:

-direct hdmi connection to fujitsu 50 inch plasma

-only occurs with hdmi-top quality monster cable- not with component at all, but inferior video with component

-all channels, live or recorded, stutters every 10-30 seconds, audio dropout for 1-2 seconds-makes shows unwatchable. Some channels more than other.

-happened on first 700, and now 100. Techs re-download software, then leave saying no answer

-no problem with five other models dtv recievers in house via hdmi

DTV has no answers. Techs at DTV have told me that the 12a software is current, and that there are no known updates forthcoming!

any suggestions???
thanks-
alan


----------



## JJKelly (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi all, new here.....

Just Ordered Hr20 and new dish Tuesday p.m....by Thursday a.m.....installation complete(Awesome time D*)

I received the Hr20-100(b) without even asking for it. I was convinced I'd get the silver since I really needed the black, but got black...woo-hoo!

I too am having problems with Channel 10 HD Sacto over the satellite...just black screen. Software version x12a. Hoping this is fixed with software update......


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

andbye said:


> I have both the 100 and 700 and an HR10. The 100 won't get my local (Sacto) channel 10 HD over the dish. I agree that at this point the 100 is the least reliable. It also has the same captioning issues with disjointed words, foreign words and numbers where there should be letters and multiple button presses for setting this technology which is by no means new. HEY EARL!! At least; give us a guesstimate when the software upgrade is coming for the 100 --otherwise people will begin asking for replacements along with those who are just trying to get a black faceplate


There is no guesttimate... to give.
All I know is that they are working on getting the -100 to the same revision level as the -700


----------



## StachStach (Sep 8, 2006)

I am very happy to report that my HR20-100b is running at 104 degrees in a non-ventilated enclosed rack. My HR10-250 used to run at 124 degrees in the same space. From a heat standpoint, I'm glad that I asked for the 100 instead of the significantly warmer 700.

Stach


----------



## Duffinator (Oct 25, 2006)

My 100S was installed yesterday, 4/14/07. It had a born on date of 4/1/07 so they are getting these out fast.

Anybody find a reputable source for 100B's yet?


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

Duffinator said:


> My 100S was installed yesterday, 4/14/07. It had a born on date of 4/1/07 so they are getting these out fast.
> 
> Anybody find a reputable source for 100B's yet?


Mine is scheduled for tomorrow. So I guess I can assume that our area has the 100S. Ironwood has cancelled twice on me because they had no boxes. So take what I get I guess and if they ever get back to black, then swap.


----------



## Duffinator (Oct 25, 2006)

jaybee said:


> Mine is scheduled for tomorrow. So I guess I can assume that our area has the 100S. Ironwood has cancelled twice on me because they had no boxes. So take what I get I guess and if they ever get back to black, then swap.


The installer told me he has installed both the 100 and 700 this week. I ordered on Tuesday evening and the install was Saturday morning. Ironwood was the installer. Good luck. So far my fears of switching from the HR10 to the 20 have been unfounded. Only issue is my box won't hold channel 10 in HD from the sat. Comes in fine OTA.


----------



## fl_dba (Sep 29, 2006)

When an install is scheduled is there anyway to contact the installer and tell them that you will only accept a HR20-100 unit? I don't care if it's silver or black.


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

fl_dba said:


> When an install is scheduled is there anyway to contact the installer and tell them that you will only accept a HR20-100 unit? I don't care if it's silver or black.


you can as long as they actually have them in the warehouse. call the local installer and ask to speak with the warehouse manager. they can check the actual stock in the warehouse or reference the receiver ID on the upcoming shipments, which will tell them whether its a -100 or not.


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

Duffinator said:


> The installer told me he has installed both the 100 and 700 this week. I ordered on Tuesday evening and the install was Saturday morning. Ironwood was the installer. Good luck. So far my fears of switching from the HR10 to the 20 have been unfounded. Only issue is my box won't hold channel 10 in HD from the sat. Comes in fine OTA.


I suppose it won't matter if it is a 100 or 700. I was only interested in the 100 because of it being black. This HR20 is going to replace my HR10. I've gotten used to my HR20 that I have in the master bedroom and feel pretty good about the swap.


----------



## JJKelly (Apr 13, 2007)

jaybee said:


> Mine is scheduled for tomorrow. So I guess I can assume that our area has the 100S. Ironwood has cancelled twice on me because they had no boxes. So take what I get I guess and if they ever get back to black, then swap.


Mine was installed by Ironwood, last Thursday..ordered on Tuesday...Black btw
And yes, no channel 10 via satellite...ota yes


----------



## Duffinator (Oct 25, 2006)

JJKelly said:


> Mine was installed by Ironwood, last Thursday..ordered on Tuesday...Black btw
> And yes, no channel 10 via satellite...ota yes


So you are not getting ABC on ch 10 from Sac? What's up with that? I'm going to call them again tonight as it must be something on their end.


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

Got the 100S and yes the MP4 Ch 10 is not up. I never realized how much I appreciate the more recent software upgrades. I'm hoping this is coming very soon.


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

Duffinator said:


> So you are not getting ABC on ch 10 from Sac? What's up with that? I'm going to call them again tonight as it must be something on their end.


It's only a problem for the RCA 100 boxes on the satellite MP4 channel. They are back level software to 12a and that was fixed in a later realease - which we don't have yet. I have it via OTA, so it's not life or death now.


----------



## Duffinator (Oct 25, 2006)

jaybee said:


> It's only a problem for the RCA 100 boxes on the satellite MP4 channel. They are back level software to 12a and that was fixed in a later realease - which we don't have yet. I have it via OTA, so it's not life or death now.


OK, I'll sit tight until it's fixed. What's weird is if I do a RBR it's there but as soon as I change the channel it disappears.


----------



## Callahan (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi all, 1st post here. I just had my HR20-100 unit and slimline dish installed Friday..replacing an old HDVR2 SD unit.

Luck of the draw, I got the Black version that the installer had on the truck, so there are still some out there. it looks great stacked with my new Oppo 981. I also notice that some are saying that they didn't get a RF antenna. Mine was in the box.

First impression, Man that blue ring on the front is bright...I haven't decided yet whether it's cool or just annoying. If someone could point out the menu path to dim or turn it off, it would be much appreciated.

I've had one glitch so far.....Last night, I was recording one channel and surfing some others when the remote suddenly stopped responding. It wouldn't change channels or respond to any other commands directed to the receiver. Front panel buttons same thing. I finally had to unplug the unit and restart it. Its run without problems since then but I haven't recorded anything else yet. 

This issue aside, I'm happy with the HD PQ so far.


----------



## floydbob (Apr 17, 2007)

Callahan said:


> First impression, Man that blue ring on the front is bright...I haven't decided yet whether it's cool or just annoying. If someone could point out the menu path to dim or turn it off, it would be much appreciated.


Press the left and right arrows on the box at the same time. There are 3 levels and off available.


----------



## Steve2726 (Apr 9, 2007)

BillN96 said:


> The one thing I have noticed is when I push the Guide button on the remote it goes to the Catagories first and then the Guide. I tried the fix used on the 700 but that does not seem to work. Is there way to get the guide come up first when you push the Guide button on the HR20-100?


Has this been fixed, and if so could someone tell me how to get the guide to come up first? Thanks!


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

Steve2726 said:


> Has this been fixed, and if so could someone tell me how to get the guide to come up first? Thanks!


Have you followed the posts that explain that the HR20-100 is not at the same software revision as the HR20-700?

It has only been fixed for the HR20-700


----------



## Steve2726 (Apr 9, 2007)

I wasn't sure what revision fixed this. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Carbo (Mar 24, 2006)

Anyone in Mass get the black one? I need to replace an old Tivo and would like to get black.


----------



## fl_dba (Sep 29, 2006)

I contacted the installer who is bringing me my second HR20 to see if I could get the HR20-100 instead of the HR20-700 and they said that in their warehouse they ONLY had HR20-100's. Not sure if they are silver or black but it looks like the supply of HR20-700's might have dried up temporarily.


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

jaybee said:


> Got the 100S and yes the MP4 Ch 10 is not up. I never realized how much I appreciate the more recent software upgrades. I'm hoping this is coming very soon.


Well that's good news. I had a HR20-100 & H20 both installed late last week & Ch 10 is on the H20, but not the HR20 (though is does come in OTA). I thought I had a bad HR20. So I can check to see if I need to force a download, what is the latest software release for the HR20-100?

Now if we could get FSNBA-HD, I really will be a satisfied D* customer. Anybody have any idea when we might expect that to happen?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sdk009 said:


> Well that's good news. I had a HR20-100 & H20 both installed late last week & Ch 10 is on the H20, but not the HR20 (though is does come in OTA). I thought I had a bad HR20. So I can check to see if I need to force a download, what is the latest software release for the HR20-100?
> 
> Now if we could get FSNBA-HD, I really will be a satisfied D* customer. Anybody have any idea when we might expect that to happen?


The latest software is what you have now. You should be getting channel 10 as I'm in your same market & have no problems [other than the normal Sacramento ones] with 3, 10, 13, 40, etc. in HD from D*.


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

jaybee said:


> It's only a problem for the RCA 100 boxes on the satellite MP4 channel. They are back level software to 12a and that was fixed in a later realease - which we don't have yet. I have it via OTA, so it's not life or death now.


 I think the Sacto channel 10 glitch is fairly serious; especially since Earl knows no date for software upgrade. I have both model 700 and 100 and don't think this was ever an issue on the 700. I have not asked for a replacement because I want to keep the cooler running 100. Has anyone got feedback from *D on this particular issue

HR10-250 & HR20-700 on Sony 60 SXRD via HDMI
HR20-100S on 34in Toshiba CRT HDTV via component
DVR-80 on 32in JVC & R-10 on 27in Toshiba


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

jwd45244 said:


> It has only been fixed for the HR20-700


I have a 700 but when I press guide it still goes to the catagory list! I have the latest version so is there something I need to change to go directly to the guide?

Louisp


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

1953 said:


> I have a 700 but when I press guide it still goes to the catagory list! I have the latest version so is there something I need to change to go directly to the guide?
> 
> Louisp


You would need to use the "I am an edge cutter" option to get into the menu so you can make the changes.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

andbye said:


> I think the Sacto channel 10 glitch is fairly serious;


Since the 012a software was used on the -700, & I have always been able to get channel 10, What is "the serious glitch?" as I don't know what you mean as this isn't the lowband VHF problem that the new software does fix? Channel 10 is UHF.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> You would need to use the "I am an edge cutter" option to get into the menu so you can make the changes.


What may I ask is the "I am an edge cutter" option?


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

1953 said:


> What may I ask is the "I am an edge cutter" option?


veryoldschool, is your magic trick the simple "press the guide button twice" solution? If so, that technique has been around for a long, long time.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

Channel 10 is *not* UHF!

It is high-VHF!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

GP245 said:


> Channel 10 is *not* UHF! It is high-VHF!


Channel 10 HD [or ATSC] in Sacramento Ca. is very much UHF.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

1953 said:


> What may I ask is the "I am an edge cutter" option?


Try this:
Press Menu-->Search-->Keyword-->type IAMANEDGECUTTER-->press seach when it finds nothing press and hold menu and info button on the front of the unit for about 2 seconds and let go. Once you do this one time you will only have to press menu and info next time.


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

*Only avail to HR20-700 users!*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=81083

To Enable One-Click Guide
* These steps must be done on the front panel of the HR20
Make sure you are watching LIVE TV
Push and HOLD the GUIDE button
When the filter screen appears, push and let go of the ACTIVE button
Let go of the GUIDE button
Push the GUIDE button again
Exit out of the guide
Now push the GUIDE button to see use the One-Click Guide


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Channel 10 HD [or ATSC] in Sacramento Ca. is very much UHF.


KXTV in Sacramento is owned by Gannett and is affiliated with the ABC Television Network.

The station's Standard Definition signal is transmitted using VHF-High, Channel 10.

The Station's High Definition signal is transmitted using UHF-High, Channel 61.

In order not to confuse the public the FCC permits stations to "remap" their
Digital Signals to use their Standard Definition Channel numbers.

Therefore, while KXTV-DT in actuality transmits using Channel 61, it will turn up on sets' tuners as Channel 10. It just makes life easier for people.

As of February 17, 2009, the FCC will recapture UHF Channels 52-69 and all stations using those channels will have to relocate to other channels.

As of that date, KXTV-SD will go dark on Channel 10, and KXTV-DT, having lost Channel 61, will then relocate to Channel 10.

The station will broadcast digital signals using VHF-High Channel 10!

Channel 10 always has been and will always be VHF!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

GP245 said:


> KXTV in Sacramento is owned by Gannett and is affiliated with the ABC Television Network.
> 
> The station's Standard Definition signal is transmitted using VHF-High, Channel 10.
> 
> ...


Well since this is the HR-20 Q&A forum & the only channel that it receives from KXTV is UHF 61, though displayed as "10", your underlined statement is FALSE in respect to this time [now] won't you agree?

Maybe I should explain to you that the HR-20 only has an ATSC tuner so it doesn't receiver NTSC channels, so the local channel 10 in VHF can not be received with the HR-20. Two years from now thing may be different, but for now your point is meaningless here in the Sacramento area.
As to the OP's question about a software update for VHF channels, that was for a flaw in receiving LOW band VHF, which again will never have anything to do with KXTV, whether they are broadcasting in UHF or return to their VHF channel.

So what was/is your point? 
As it is very hard to understand it or how it would relate to this forum's Q&A about the HR-20.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

How "Very Old School" of you!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

GP245 said:


> How "Very Old School" of you!


Yeah I like to deal with truth.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Try this:
> Press Menu-->Search-->Keyword-->type IAMANEDGECUTTER-->press seach when it finds nothing press and hold menu and info button on the front of the unit for about 2 seconds and let go. Once you do this one time you will only have to press menu and info next time.





jaybee said:


> *Only avail to HR20-700 users!*
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=81083
> 
> To Enable One-Click Guide
> ...


Wow! Should I dare ask why there are two very different solutions to this silly little problem? Unless someone volunteers an answer I won't go there.

Thanks for the help from both of you.
Louisp


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

1953 said:


> Wow! Should I dare ask why there are two very different solutions to this silly little problem? Unless someone volunteers an answer I won't go there.
> 
> Thanks for the help from both of you.
> Louisp


The "iamanedgecutter" trick was part of one of the CE releases. Having done that back when, I have no way of checking but perhaps when it went into a national release the need for the password was deleted.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> The "iamanedgecutter" trick was part of one of the CE releases. Having done that back when, I have no way of checking but perhaps when it went into a national release the need for the password was deleted.


It did go into the national release & the "search" will bring up the menu for changing the guide animation also.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

RE: Direct to Guide

Used Jaybee's solution due to ease of execution. Worked like a charm!

*Thanks to both Jaybee and Very Old School for the great and speedy help.*

_"Sometimes simple changes bring about the most benefit."_
Louisp


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

1953 said:


> Wow! Should I dare ask why there are two very different solutions to this silly little problem? Unless someone volunteers an answer I won't go there.
> 
> Thanks for the help from both of you.
> Louisp


The 2nd method you listed, was actually the first "backdoor" method for changing the guide setting.

During it's national release period, there was a "cry" (for lack of a better term), to make it a GUI based on screen setting.

That is when the 1st method you listed, was introduced... And right now, it is still a backdoor method... until they determin (and code in), this setting screen to the main setup options.


----------



## Duffinator (Oct 25, 2006)

1953 said:


> RE: Direct to Guide
> 
> Used Jaybee's solution due to ease of execution. Worked like a charm!
> 
> ...


I can't get either to work.

On this version after I type in iamanedgecutter there is no search, it's continue. When I press continue another screen comes up asking for what type, movies etc.

Press Menu-->Search-->Keyword-->type IAMANEDGECUTTER-->press seach when it finds nothing press and hold menu and info button on the front of the unit for about 2 seconds and let go. Once you do this one time you will only have to press menu and info next time.

On this version it seems to be clear expect on the exit. What do you press to exit? The remote? No exit on the box.

To Enable One-Click Guide
* These steps must be done on the front panel of the HR20
Make sure you are watching LIVE TV
Push and HOLD the GUIDE button
When the filter screen appears, push and let go of the ACTIVE button
Let go of the GUIDE button
Push the GUIDE button again
Exit out of the guide
Now push the GUIDE button to see use the One-Click Guide


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

I have heard the Sacramento KXTV channel 10; UHF/VHF, channel 61; re-map story of ABC network before and I believe it even if I don't understand it; however I don't think it bears on the problem/issue which is that many in the Sacto region cannot receive ABC HD broadcasts over the satellite when the HR20-100 is tuned to 10 KXTV on the guide. A blank screen results which can be only temporarily corrected with an RBR. Some assume that this was also an issue on the model 700 and was corrected by a later software version and can be expected to be corrected when the 100 is updated, but I never had this issue with my 700 ; there is no date for the 100 update and no assurance that it will resolve the issue . It appears that the issue may be specific to ABC in the Sacramento region and only on some of the HR20-100 models. Does anyone have info on the cause/cure of this glitch?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

andbye said:


> I have heard the Sacramento KXTV channel 10; UHF/VHF, channel 61; re-map story of ABC network before and I believe it even if I don't understand it; however I don't think it bears on the problem/issue which is that many in the Sacto region cannot receive ABC HD broadcasts over the satellite when the HR20-100 is tuned to 10 KXTV on the guide. A blank screen results which can be only temporarily corrected with an RBR. Some assume that this was also an issue on the model 700 and was corrected by a later software version and can be expected to be corrected when the 100 is updated, but I never had this issue with my 700 ; there is no date for the 100 update and no assurance that it will resolve the issue . It appears that the issue may be specific to ABC in the Sacramento region and only on some of the HR20-100 models. Does anyone have info on the cause/cure of this glitch?


Like you I haven't ever seen this with the -700 in the past 5 months.


----------



## JJKelly (Apr 13, 2007)

I can confirm this issue on my HR20-100b. KXTV can be acquired with a RBR, but as soon as you change the channel, and then return...black screen.

Does anyone know if this is a receiver issue or an issue with KXTV itself?


----------



## Duffinator (Oct 25, 2006)

JJKelly said:


> I can confirm this issue on my HR20-100b. KXTV can be acquired with a RBR, but as soon as you change the channel, and then return...black screen.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is a receiver issue or an issue with KXTV itself?


It's the receiver.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Duffinator said:


> I can't get either to work.
> 
> On this version after I type in iamanedgecutter there is no search, it's continue. When I press continue another screen comes up asking for what type, movies etc.
> 
> ...


"Exit" on the remote
For the search "I think" you need to pick "all", but it's been a while & I did it only twice.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The OTA & SAT channels are working & have been working with the 012a software on my HR-20-700s.
If you are having problems with not being able to tune the channel, but do get it once after a reset, call D* and have a replacement sent out.
If the second one does the same thing then there must be a defect. The software has proven to work on the -700, so either it is a defective unit or there is a problem with the new line of receivers [the -100] that is just now being delivered.
Either way more troubleshooting is required to find the source.
Don't let D* tell you it's a software issue as I believe they are misinformed as to which issue they & you are talking about.
The KNOWN software issue is low band VHF that is being fixed with new software, but this will have nothing to do with KNTV either OTA or from the SAT. If you don't "get it" you should. If the software is bad for the new -100 models, then this needs to be found & addressed.
Please call for a replacement & post the results.
Thank you,
VOS


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

That sounds like an exercise in frustration to me. We've already figured out that new 100s getting installed within the past few weeks are going to have the same problem. I would like to know if this is getting worked on along with an HR20-100 software update. If Earl says they are not working on a fix for this, then it might be time to play the replacement game.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jaybee said:


> That sounds like an exercise in frustration to me. We've already figured out that new 100s getting installed within the past few weeks are going to have the same problem. I would like to know if this is getting worked on along with an HR20-100 software update. If Earl says they are not working on a fix for this, then it might be time to play the replacement game.


Well "I'm" coming in here late as I don't have a -100, but since this is a new manufacturer [line] what needs to be "known" is it: 1) a design flaw, 2) just a "bad batch", 3) a software incompatibility issue?
The -700 has had problems [#2 & #3] with several items from both manufacturing lines [Mexico & China].
If it isn't a software problem, how could it be address with a software update?


----------



## bigjohn7 (Mar 23, 2007)

Does *anyone* have a -100 that works on hi-def channel 10 KXTV? If so, please post & let us know your setup (btw, what is RBR?):grin: never mind just figured it out- red button reboot. I can actually get the channel to work temporarily by pausing, then fast-forward then play (after it starts I can back it up to the beginning & watch, but as soon as I change the channel it's lost again)


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

So, I was just checking out the new receiver, which I just had installed this WE, I thought it was the HR20-700 I had order, and I was WRONG
Since it was the silver receiver, I just assumed it was the HR20-700 but it shows
HR20-S100, it appears to have the RF built in, it has an external RF antenna, and seems a bit smaller than the others.

any other user reports?


----------



## hookemhorns (Apr 19, 2007)

My virgin post....

I got the HR20-100 a few weeks ago, and I have been extremely disappointed in the performance of the recording. So often I get partial recordings that only show up in the history, but not in the playlist, and other recordings seem to post to the playlist, but they freeze just after starting playback, and trying to fast forward thru the freeze causes the show to go to the end of recording.

Does anyone know if there are fixes for this issue? Or do I have to just wait for the new software release for the 100, whenever that will be?


----------



## atdauph (Apr 19, 2007)

Another virgin post here... 

I just had an in install yesterday for an HR-20. Installer showed up a little late (17:15) but I ended up getting the HR20-100S installed fairly quickly and he even fished a dual cable through a wall for free since I already had a single cable fished...and I helped him by doing attic duty. 

I just messed with it a couple of hours last night, and managed to pause it for the entire hour of American Idol. The fast forwarding seems a little "jumpy", but no serious problems.

One thing that's irritating is the guide not going to the guide in one button push. I tried the previous tactics mentioned in this thread, but no luck.

Also, I plugged in my Silver Sensor to the OTA input on the HR20 and I'm getting nothing regarding OTA channels. I did the full antenna setup and i'm getting nothing from either tuner. My Sony TV was catching everything with no problem with the same setup. 

I would love to be able to DVR OTA channels, because Im not getting PBS HD (8-1) over the sat and that's one of our favorites.

hookemhorns, 

I see you're in Houston, what's your experience with this?

Also, I'm connected via HDMI. No problems yet, but I may go to component just to eliminate problems. I do have Native OFF.

Thanks for the great resource.


----------



## garyhartaz (Apr 19, 2007)

What a huge upgrade from my HR10-250! I am glad to be rid of they audio sync issue with the 250 on the optical port.

I do have a question about what the installer did that maybe someone here can answer. The upgrade included the new 5 lnb dish, which is HUGE on my roof compared to the old 3 lnb. Upon inspection of the dish, I only see 3 lnb's (the center and two to the right if you are looking at it head on. Is this correct? 

They each appear to be a different size so perhaps 2 of them are actually dual lnbs in a single package?

When he was doing the receiver setup, I noticed two of the sats had errored out. Since it appeared that I got all of the channels including local high-def, I don't think the other two sats matter but I am curious.

Sat 103(a) only has 2 transponders at 100%. Correct?
Sat 99(b) has no transponders with signal! Is this correct?

I read a post here on how to turn off the bright blue center light but any chance of killing the other two bright blaring lights?

Is the IR window still active even when you have the unit set to RF? I have a universale remote system that I roam the house with and before I go adding an IR emitter to this thing, I want to make sure I can leave it in RF mode and still transmit the IR signal????
Overall I am very happy with this unit compared to the last.


----------



## denvermtnguy (Jan 24, 2007)

Does the new model have RF control capability?


----------



## atdauph (Apr 19, 2007)

denvermtnguy said:


> Does the new model have RF control capability?


Yes. The 100S that I received has an antenna in the box and selection on the menu. I was hoping they would both work at the same time so I can use the stock remote in another room and a universal remote in the living room, but I don't think it will do both simultaneously.


----------



## fl_dba (Sep 29, 2006)

When I compared my HR20-700 (x14f) with my HR20-100 I noticed that the Sat. signal strength on the HR20-100 was 2-3 points higher for all sats. then my HR20-700. Is there something internally different in the two boxes that might account for this or is 2-3 points not considered "statistically significant"?


----------



## nervebreaker (Apr 21, 2007)

Just got the upgrade 0x146 for my black HR20-100 and the below guide trick does work and I'm getting over the air channels including 2-1 . Not sure what the vhf 2 and 3 issue alluded to elsewhere relates to.
-----------------------------------------------------------

To Enable One-Click Guide
* These steps must be done on the front panel of the HR20
Make sure you are watching LIVE TV
Push and HOLD the GUIDE button
When the filter screen appears, push and let go of the ACTIVE button
Let go of the GUIDE button
Push the GUIDE button again
Exit out of the guide
Now push the GUIDE button to see use the One-Click Guide[/QUOTE]


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

nervebreaker said:


> To Enable One-Click Guide
> * These steps must be done on the front panel of the HR20
> Make sure you are watching LIVE TV
> Push and HOLD the GUIDE button
> ...


Got the 146 update on my HR20-100... can confirm that the "IAMANEDGECUTTER" Code does now work!! I have One push Guide enabled and it works perfectly


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

nervebreaker said:


> Just got the upgrade 0x146 for my black HR20-100 and the below guide trick does work and I'm getting over the air channels including 2-1 . Not sure what the vhf 2 and 3 issue alluded to elsewhere relates to.
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> To Enable One-Click Guide
> ...


:welcome_s to the forum.

Some [most] channel "2 or 3" HD are remapped from an actual UHF channel. There are a few that actually broadcast on low band VHF [like the "old" channels 2-6]. Before this software release, the HR-20 couldn't receive [tune to] these channels from OTA.


----------



## putalydonit (Apr 1, 2007)

I see a new software version on my setup for my HR20-100
says : 
origional version 0x12a
past upgrade 0x146 today at 1:48 am
I guess this means I am runnig the new version?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

putalydonit said:


> I see a new software version on my setup for my HR20-100
> says :
> origional version 0x12a
> past upgrade 0x146 today at 1:48 am
> I guess this means I am runnig the new version?


Yes. 0x146 went national this morning on the -100 model.


----------



## putalydonit (Apr 1, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Yes. 0x146 went national this morning on the -100 model.


what are the new features in the upgrade-any body know?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

putalydonit said:


> what are the new features in the upgrade-any body know?


Take a look here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85955


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

I walked into bestbuy yesterday and asked if they sold those hdtv calibration dvds. They looked at me like I had just asked to purchase an 8-track player. "That disc is from the 90's only places like circuit city sell that stuff"....They then told me they do "professional calibration for 299.99.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

My 20-700 operates perfectly but now that the 20-100 has received its firmwhere upgrade I felt it prudent to again ask if there are enough bonafide reasons to switch from the 700 to 100?

Louisp


----------



## bigjohn7 (Mar 23, 2007)

1953 said:


> My 20-700 operates perfectly but now that the 20-100 has received its firmwhere upgrade I felt it prudent to again ask if there are enough bonafide reasons to switch from the 700 to 100?
> 
> Louisp


I have both & I wouldn't recommend the switch; the 100 still has problems with ota & with some local channels; the 700 gives more consistent recording results


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks BJ


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

As far as consistency, my 100 has been flawless with it's recording over the last week. The only problem I've noted is the KXTV MP4 channel. And that just seems to affect us in the Sacramento market. Which isn't really that bad as I've set all my season passes for the KXTV OTA HD channel.


----------



## Steve2726 (Apr 9, 2007)

Does anyone know how to get the volume control to default over to the receiver instead of the t.v. when in "D" mode? I have connected the hr20 to my DD receiver directly using digital coax but I have to switch the lever on the top to "av1" mode to change the vol on the receiver. This is a huge pain in the keester and any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Steve2726 said:


> Does anyone know how to get the volume control to default over to the receiver instead of the t.v. when in "D" mode? I have connected the hr20 to my DD receiver directly using digital coax but I have to switch the lever on the top to "av1" mode to change the vol on the receiver. This is a huge pain in the keester and any help would be much appreciated.


I saw this in another thread, it might work:
1) Program the TV codes while the slider is on TV.
2) Program the stereo codes while the slider is on AV1.
3) While the slider is on AV1, hold down the select and mute buttons until the light blinks twice and enter 9-9-3. Then press SELECT.


----------



## Steve2726 (Apr 9, 2007)

^^^^^^ Works perfectly now! Thanks very much.


----------



## colo232 (Mar 29, 2007)

To take advantage of a feature my plasma HDMI connection has I need to output from the HR20-100 a RGB signal. Is there any way to do this?

Thanks All


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

colo232 said:


> To take advantage of a feature my plasma HDMI connection has I need to output from the HR20-100 a RGB signal. Is there any way to do this?
> 
> Thanks All


 HDMI needs no other connection.


----------



## colo232 (Mar 29, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> HDMI needs no other connection.


That's not what I meant VOS. I need to change the color space signal to RGB in the HR20-100. Is this posible?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

colo232 said:


> That's not what I meant VOS. I need to change the color space signal to RGB in the HR20-100. Is this posible?


I guess I missed something by your "HDMI connection".
The HR-20 has component [analog] & HDMI [digital] HD outputs [only].
You might google to find some sort of adapter.


----------



## Agpilot1 (Nov 9, 2006)

colo232 said:


> To take advantage of a feature my plasma HDMI connection has I need to output from the HR20-100 a RGB signal. Is there any way to do this?
> 
> Thanks All


I started a new thread with the same question. I should have looked here first. I have a new Samsung LCD with a HDMI black level option I'm trying to adjust. Awaiting an answer if anyone can help.


----------



## colo232 (Mar 29, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I guess I missed something by your "HDMI connection.


Sorry about my English VOS. I'm a foreign trying to learn.
I have the HR20 connected through to HDMI to my TV; no problems there.
Now, my TV has an option to have "blacker blacks" that I can only activate if I change the color space in the HR20-100. In others words I need to switch the signal the HR20-100 outputs from YCbCr to RGB. Is this possible?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

colo232 said:


> Sorry about my English VOS. I'm a foreign trying to learn.


Please don't worry. I was born here & I have problems too with English. It is not very logical.
There are converters that might work.
I used "google" to see what there is: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=component+to+RGB&btnG=Google+Search

I don't know quite what you want or need but you should find something there as "they" do make things for it.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

colo232 said:


> Sorry about my English VOS. I'm a foreign trying to learn.
> I have the HR20 connected through to HDMI to my TV; no problems there.
> Now, my TV has an option to have "blacker blacks" that I can only activate if I change the color space in the HR20-100. In others words I need to switch the signal the HR20-100 outputs from YCbCr to RGB. Is this possible?


You do not mention using an AVR. If your HR20 is connected to and Audio Video Receiver via HDMI the that AVR may have that YCbCr to RGB feature. I know that my Denon AVR 987 does.

If you are not using an AVR I suggest you call Samsung Tech support.

Louisp

P.S. Re: Sorry about my English VOS. I'm a foreign trying to learn.

Welcome to America colo232;927015!

Are you here on a green card work permit, school or to become a permanent citizen? What part of Eastern Europe are you from?


----------



## colo232 (Mar 29, 2007)

1953 said:


> You do not mention using an AVR. If your HR20 is connected to and Audio Video Receiver via HDMI the that AVR may have that YCbCr to RGB feature. I know that my Denon AVR 987 does.
> 
> If you are not using an AVR I suggest you call Samsung Tech support.
> 
> Louisp


Thanks. I'm not using an AVR the HDMI goes directly from STB to TV.


----------



## colo232 (Mar 29, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Please don't worry. I was born here & I have problems too with English. It is not very logical.
> There are converters that might work.
> I used "google" to see what there is: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=component+to+RGB&btnG=Google+Search
> 
> I don't know quite what you want or need but you should find something there as "they" do make things for it.


VOS, this is what I'm trying to do (available in the Motorola DVR STB) Please look the highlighted paragraphs

*Additional HDMI Settings*

The 641x-PIII and 341x include an HDMI output instead of a DVI output. As of Firmware 16.20, a new option, "ADDITIONAL HDMI SETTINGS >>>" was added to the menu. Highlighting it and pressing OK/Select will switch to a second screen.

You can arrow down to each option and press the OK/Select to change it.

The options are:

Setting Selection LED Display Description

HDMI/DVI MODE: DVI duI You can use this option if you are using an HDMI/DVI converter cable or adapter to connect to a DVI port on your TV. Note that you may notice some stutter in the video with this setting. Try the HDMI mode, even if you are connecting to a DVI port. You can also try switching between modes temporarily, to solve stutter/jitter problems or HDCP errors. If you lose the video output because of HDCP errors, use the LED display to navigate switching back the output mode.

HDMI/DVI MODE: HDMI hdnI Use this option if you are connecting to an HDMI port on your TV, or if you notice some video stutter when connecting to a DVI port on your TV. You an also try switching between modes temporarily, to solve stutter/jitter problems or HDCP errors. If you lose the video output because of HDCP errors, use the LED display to navigate switching back the output mode.

*COLOR SPACE: RGB rgb Use this setting if your TV uses RGB color decoding. The color will be obviously wrong if your TV does not. The conversion from MPEG2 colorspace (YCbCr) to RGB is performed in the DVR.

COLOR SPACE: YCC 4:4:4 yCC Use this setting if your TV uses YCbCr color decoding (YCbCr is abbreviated "YCC"). The color will be obviously wrong if your TV does not. YCbCr is the native colorspace of MPEG2. The conversion from YCbCr to RGB will occur in your TV.*

AUDIO OUTPUT: AUTO AUdI This is the preferred setting. Use this setting under normal conditions to receive Dolby Digital when available and supported by your A/V equipment, or L-PCM when Dolby Digital is unavailable or unsupported by your A/V equipment.

AUDIO OUTPUT: L-PCM AUdI Use this setting if your TV does not decode Dolby Digital. This will convert all incoming Dolby Digital audio to Linear PCM. PCM is normal stereo audio, similar to what is contained on an audio CD, so you will lose any surround sound.

AUDIO OUTPUT: PASS THROUGH AUdI Use this setting if you want the native format of the incoming signal to be passed on unchanged. This will normally be Dolby Digital for digital channels, or L-PCM for analog channels. Note that this may corrupt an HDMI->DVI conversion.

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_use_a_Motorola_DVR/Setup


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

colo232 said:


> VOS, this is what I'm trying to do (available in the Motorola DVR STB) Please look the highlighted paragraphs
> 
> *Additional HDMI Settings*
> 
> ...


So what I'm wondering is: why would you want to convert a digital signal to an analog?
What most of what I read was to compensate for a problem of not getting a good picture with HDMI.
Now what does your TV PQ [picture quality] look like with the HR-20 connected with HDMI?
Again, what most of this was for is when the "continuous hand shake between the two units" doesn't work. When this happens the picture will show breakup.
What "I think" you're trying to do is to use a feature of your TV to improve the analog HD input. This shouldn't be needed if the digital [HDMI] is working right.
Does this make any sense?


----------



## colo232 (Mar 29, 2007)

All I'm trying to do is to use this TV's functionality that "apparently" enhances the black level while connected through HDMI. Out of the Samsung plasma owner’s manual:

“Use this function to adjust the Black Level of the picture while in HDMI mode. This function is active only when the external input connects to HDMI (RGB signals)”

But anyway, thanks for your help not only to my questions but for your dedication in general.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

colo232 said:


> All I'm trying to do is to use this TV's functionality that "apparently" enhances the black level while connected through HDMI. Out of the Samsung plasma owner's manual:
> 
> "Use this function to adjust the Black Level of the picture while in HDMI mode. This function is active only when the external input connects to HDMI (RGB signals)"
> 
> But anyway, thanks for your help not only to my questions but for your dedication in general.


I think that I maybe able to help. Give me the name an model number of your cable box and of your television. I'll research then get back to you.

Louisp


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

:backtotop

If you all want to continue the HDMI settings and other sorts of things, can you take them out to a new thread...

As I am closing this thread, as I think we are past the initial review of the -100 model.


----------

